# Reparación de Bocinas (Altavoces o Parlantes)



## Dano

Altavoz: Básicamente es un transductor que convierte energía eléctrica en energía mecánica que luego es transferida al aire produciendo presión.


Partes por las que se compone un altavoz:

*Suspensión*: Está ubica al borde del cono y tiene como función mantener el cono centrado y evitar el escape de presión de la caja, el material con que está construida puede ser tela o goma, en cualquiera de los dos casos, el compuesto es flexible y permite estirarse sin sufrir fatiga, obviamente tiene un límite, cuando la suspensión se rompe se rompe se le denomina "desconar".

*Bobina*: La forma de la misma es circular (con gran precisión) Por ella circula la corriente proveniente del amplificador, como la corriente que el amplificador entrega es alterna el campo magnético generado por el solenoide también es variable.
Al encontrarse el campo magnético variable de la bobina y el campo del imán permanente se produce una repulsión y atracción; como ésta está conectada al cono, la fuerza es transferida al mismo produciendo que el cono se mueva.
Si la bobina arrastra produce distorsión muy desagradable, el que la bobina arrastre puede haber sido producido por 3 factores.

1- Sobrepotencia en la bobina: Al hacer pasar por la bobina más potencia de la que admite, ésta aumenta su temperatura hasta cortarse, pero a veces la sobre temperatura puede deformar la perfecta forma circular del solenoide produciendo arrastre contra el entrehierro (distorsión)

2- Golpe en la canasta: Si la canasta es golpeada, ésta puede descentrar al  iman con el entrehierro haciendo que la bobina genera fricción contra el mismo

3- Mal armado: Esto puede suceder si la persona que realiza la reparación no tiene experiencia, si cuando el altavoz se arma no es bien centrado éste arrastrará contra el entrehierro.

*Centrador o suspensión interna o "Spider" o araña *(muchas formas de llamar a una misma "cosa"  ): Casi todos por no decir todos los altavoces que han llegado a mis manos poseen una araña de de tela plástica o goma, la foma que tiene es corrugada para permitir estirarse. La función básica es litar el movimiento del cono para que no salga del entrehierro y a su vez mantener centrada la base del cono con la bobina para que no "arrastre", éste problema además de ser desagrabable puede producir que la bobina se corte (se abra) y quede con una impedancia infinita.

*Imán*: Es una parte vital del parlante, éste define gran parte de la sensibilidad del altavoz (la otra parte está definida por las suspensiones), ésta parte la explicaré más adelante
El material del imán por lo general es de cerámica magnética con forma anular (aunque hay otros materiales que más adelante explicaré).
EL flujo magnético (B) generado por estos imanes es bastante alto, éste flujo es conducido por el entrehierro para que esté concentrado en un lugar en específico (cerca de la bobina).

*Entrehierro*: Es el encargado de conducir el flujo magnético y concentrarlo en un punto exacto, el material con que está construido es hierro "dulce"

*Diafragma*: Es el encargado de transferir el movimiento de la bobina "al aire". Actualmente se fabrica de casi todos los materiales pero preferentemente se usa el papel por su bajo peso con respecto a su resistencia e eficiencia, en conos de alta fidelidad se usan conos más rígidos como plástico o metal.
Mientras más grande sea el cono más volumen de aire podrá desplazar obteniendo frecuencias más bajas, por el contrario si el cono es pequeño podrá emitir frecuecias medias agudas.

Este artículo va a contar de por lo menos 2 partes, ésta es una de ellas, es la introducción al mundo de los altavoces.
Pronto vendrá la parte de reparación, tengan paciencia.

*La copia de este artículo está completamente prohibido si no tiene consentimiento del autor, en este caso "yo"

Escrito por Dano para www.forosdeelectronica.com*


----------



## Dano

Me faltó un punto muy importante que es el SPL

El SPL está definido directamente por la sensibilidad del altavoz, la sensibilidad está dada por el campo magnético generado por el imán, mientras mas alto sea este valor menos potencia va a ser requerida para generar cierto valor de SPL.
El SPL (medido en dB) actualmente se mide a un metro con un watt de potencia introducido al altavoz, como ven el unico factor que puede hacer variar el SPL es la sensibilidad dada por el iman.
Mientras más alto sea el SPL menos potencia requeriremos introducirle al altavoz para que a una cierta distancia se escuche igual de fuerte.

Por ahora me cansé de escribir, el proximo artículo será la reparación.


----------



## Dano

Es un vicio escribir, no puedo parar  .

Antes que nada, el hacer este trabajo no es dificil pero si muy tedioso ya que puedes pasar toda una tarde intentando despegar un borde o centrar el bobina, asi que si están apurados mejor llévenlo a un centro de reparación o esperen un día tranquilo, un punto muy importante es saber bobinar para que el resultado final sea satisfactorio.


El adhesivo usado por mí: Es a base de Tolueno, sirve para pegar zapatos y cosas de ese tipo, un consejo, no usen adhesivo de contacto, aunque parezca más fácil de trabajar el problema es que después no se puede despegar para una futura reparación
*Este producto se debe utilizar en lugar ventilado *


Este procedimiento sirve si el altavoz tiene la bobina abierta (cortada)

1- Paso básico y principal, sacar el parlante de la caja acústica y colocarlo sobre la mesa de trabajo, si ya sé que es obvio pero nunca se sabe...
*La mesa debe estar completamente limpia, nada virutas de metal que el imán pueda atraer*

2- Despegar el domo, esto se puede hacer con un cutter y paciencia, aunque si el domo no quiere salir se puede utilizar un poquito de tinnher para disolver el adhesivo, digo que se  debe usar poco porque el uso en demasía puede afectar el cono.

2.1- Marcar en la bobina con un marcador (bolígrafo) donde se une la araña con la bobina.

3- Desoldar los cables trenzados de los terminales

4-Comenzar a despegar la suspensión de la canasta, en muchos altavoces tiene encima una capa de corcho, por esto no se preocupen si se se romper porque es barato, se compra en cualquier librería que tenga para vender productos para hacer manualidades.
Viene en planchas grandes, luego ustedes tienen que dibujar el borde del altavoz y recortarlo a mano.

5- Despegar la araña, esto creo que es lo más aburrido, porque lleva mucho tiempo y el lugar donde se ubica es de difícil acceso.
Como he dicho anteriormente se puede usar un poco de disolvente para ablandar el adhesivo.

6-Luego de realizar los pasos anteriores el cono con las suspensiones y la bobina debe salir perfectamente sin problemas. Colocamos el diafragma boca abajo para no dañarlo y tener la bobina hacia arriba para trabajar en ella.

_Tomando medidas_:

Medir que calibre es el alambre usado y conseguir igual (a).
Contar cuantas vueltas tiene la bobina(b) al igual que el largo de la parte que tiene alambre bobinado (c).
Medir el diámetro de la bobina (d)
Medir el largo total de la bobina (e)
Medir la distancia entre el cono y el comienzo del bobinado (f)
Medir la distancia entre el fin del bobinado y el final de la bobina (g)

Las letras son para indicar en la foto adjunta a que parte me refiero que midan, por tener muchas medidas no se preocupen, el problema es cuando faltan  

Ahora que tenemos las medidas de la bobina hay dos opciones, comprar una hecha en una tienda de audio o armar la nuestra de forma casera.

Luego de conseguir el alambre y cartulina gruesa para la bobina comenzamos:
*Haciendo la bobina*

El grosor de la cartulina usada en la bobina se puede conseguí fácilmente en las librerías, esto de conseguir la cartulina está en ustedes.

Conseguir el molde para hacer la bobina, esto no es fácil pero si somos chatarreros conseguiremos algún caño que sirva de molde.

Luego de conseguir el caño le colocamos alrededor una tira de cartulina de un largo (d) más uno o dos centímetros, estos centímetros con la parte que queda bajo el domo que es donde se coloca el adhesivo y se pega la bobina con el diafragma.

Luego mirando la bobina original del cono copiamos la nuestra sobre nuestro molde.

Después de hacer la bobina dejamos por lo menos 15 centímetros de sobra de alambre para hacer las conexiónes en el domo, ya se que es muy largo, pero no pasa nada, se corta.

Aquí hay un vídeo que muestran como se arma un altavoz, lo interesante es como hacen la bobina,la refuerzan, sirve para sacar ideas, etc  







7- Regresamos al cono que tenemos sobre la mesa y procedemos a despegar la araña (ya he mencionado como despegar, se usa cutter y disolvente) y desoldar las conexiónes que hay en la zona bajo el domo, estas soladuras unen los alambres de la bobina con los cables trenzados que salen del cono a los terminales.

8- Finalmente podemos comenzar a despegar la bobina rota.

9- Recuerdan que en la bobina rota habíamos marcado donde era que se adhería la araña, bueno transferimos esa medida (linea) a la bobina nueva

Luego de que tienen todo el altavoz desarmado pueden seguir los pasos que se realizan en este vídeo para armarlo y que funcione.

En el vídeo se observan que se usa un centrador circular especial, ustedes pueden usar tiras de papel de la cartulina sobrante, utilicen las necesarias para que la bobina quede centrada, yo por los general en bobinas grandes (de 5cm o más de diámetro) uso por lo menos 5 tiras de 1.5 centímetros de ancho por 20cm centímetros de largo.

Asegúrense que los centradores lleguen hasta el final del entrehierro, para que la bobina quede centrada de forma pareja

Se coloca la bobina en la cavidad imán-entrehierro con los centradores, luego de esto se procede a colocar la araña justo hasta la linea que habíamos hecho, si todo está bien procedemos a adherir la araña.

Continuamos a colocar el cono, lo colocamos en su cavidad asegurando de que que los alambres de la bobina lleguen a la zona del domo, adherimos el cono en la parte central y en los bordes.


*Probamos con la mano el cono, osea lo presionamos en el centro de forma suave y pareja, nos cercioramos que éste no arrastre, si lo hace hay que volver al principio.*


Ahora solo queda lo fácil, hacer las conexiónes pertinentes en el domo, conectar los alambres de la bobina con los cables flexibles, y soldar los cables flexibles con los terminales.

Si el cono en el borde lleva un borde de corcho pues cortamos un borde nuevo de las planchas que mencioné más arriba.

*
Esto fue todo, éste es mi método, huy se escuchan helicópteros y sirenas mejor me voy chau. 

Hay otros métodos tal ves más simples o más complicados, se aceptan críticas sobre éste método.

Pero no sobre las faltas ortográficas porque no las he corregido, cuando pueda lo hago.*

*Está prohibida la copia y venta de este artículo si no es con el consentimiento del autor (Dano)

Escrito por Dano para www.forosdeelectronica.com*


----------



## EzEkieL

excelente aporte... =)

pero yo particularmente tengo un problema... y es un punto que no lo nombraste...

con la musica electronica rompo muy seguido las colillas que comunican del terminal al cono... :S:S

en fin... ya las eh reemplazado varias veces pero se siguen rompiendo... recordando la primera vez que las cambie eran con nucleo de seda pero no consigo tales colillas...

mi pregunta es, se puede reemplazar con algo... o hacerle algun tratamiento termico al cobre para que dure mas ?

muchisimas gracias
un abrazo


----------



## Fogonazo

La colilla debe ponerse de tal forma que TODA la colilla adsorba el movimiento, si flexiona en un solo lugar, allí se cortará.
Debe quedar con una forma de “S” en sentido perpendicular al cono de forma que las curvas se enderecen y vuelvan a curvarse con el movimiento del cono.

Para verificar que el movimiento sea uniforme a lo largo de toda la colilla, mueves el cono manualmente hacia delante y atrás.

Una forma de "Reforzarla" es una vez puesta, soldada y comprobada "Untarla con una fina capa de "Fastic" (Caucho sintético), mas gruesa en donde apoya en el cono y en donde sale de la bornera.


----------



## Dano

¿En que lugar exacto se rompen?¿Contra el termina?¿o contra el cono?¿Por estiramiento excesivo?

Si es contra el terminal, una solcuión  sería conseguir colillas más largas para que tengan mayor rango de movimiento y asegurarse que el terminal no tenga "filo" y corte la colilla.

Acabo de ver que Fogonazo te contesto.

Unas veces me a pasado cortar colillas pero muy esporádico, las veces que  que se cortaron fueron por viejas pero no por pasar ninguna música en especial, ni a maxima potencia tampoco, antes se quema la bobina.

Revisa que las colillas sean colocadas en la posición correcta, con la flexion correspondiente.


----------



## EzEkieL

ya vengo haciendo exactamente lo que explico fogonazo y funciona algo mejor...

pero cuando no se rompe en un lado lo hace en el otro y, si no, se despedaza en el medio... pero voy a probar de hacerla mas larga a ver que tal se comporta. si bien quedaba una S no era tan pronunciada. 

es una lastima, por que le tengo mucho aprecio a estos parlantes unos LEEA de 12" de rango extendido =)

otra pregunta: leyendo por ahi vi que si no esta bien bien calculada las dimensiones de la caja y del bass reflex se esfuerza el parlante, sera eso tal vez el motivo?


----------



## Francesc

En el video se utilizan varios tipos de adhesivos y seria muy interesante saber cual es el más idóneo para cada componente. Algunas empresas guardan celosamente esta información.

Gracias por tu aporte


----------



## KARAPALIDA

cambio con mucha frecuencia las colitas de los subwofer de los home chicos, mas aun los para pc. 
Me gustaria saber cual es la sustancia negra, con la que vienen pegadas al cono. Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

nunca pude saber que corno es ese pegamento. tal vez ahora lo sepa. saludos


----------



## Dano

No se a que adhesivo te refieres, pero si es el mismo con el que pegas el cono, las suspensiones, etc, es uno que venden en las casas de audio, hay un sustituto BBB que da muy buen resultado, es un pegamento a base de tolueno, uno que sirve para pegar la suela de los zapatos, no digo la marca para no hacer propaganda, aclaro que es un pegamento toxito e inflamable , se debe usar en lugar ventilado.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

aja, te entendi, pero no da los mismos resultados, hbah, por lo menos a mi jeje. saludos


----------



## Dano

Los resultados no van a ser los mismos, aunque el adhesivo (que expliqué antes ) que entra a mi ciudad es muy bueno, no comparable con el adhesivo profesional que venden en las casas de audio.

A mi nunca me dió problema hasta el dia de hoy, nunca se despegó nada.

¿Que altavoces reparaste que te dieron problemas? ¿a que frecuencia trabajaban?


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Me refiero al que cubre la colita de raton en el cono es de color negro y bastante duro


----------



## profex

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Me refiero al que cubre la colita de raton en el cono es de color negro y bastante duro



Según he investigado, casi siempre utilizan en esa parte pegamentos epoxicos o resinas sinteticas.

Aquí hay una página para que se den una idea.

http://www.sosapat-products.com/products.htm

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

Como reparar una bocina que originalmente tenia alambre de aluminio o cobre* plano*? Tengo varias por aca con ese problema y no me gustaria montarle alambre de seccion circular ya que se requieren dos capas del mismo haciendolo mas pesado(afectando la respuesta de frecuencia),menos potente(si lo hago con alambre grueso tendre otro problema:el gap)?
Alguien conoce alguna tecnica para hacer ese tipo de procedimientos manualmente o al menos con alguna maquina que se pueda usar en casa?


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Si lo armas con alambre mas grueso tienes que darle mas vueltas ya que hay menor resistencia en el alambre, por consiguiente te queda mas grande la bobina....


----------



## Gubirson

epale saludos mira david se llama nemecio creo, y no las realiza de alambre como lo expresa FELIBAR12 pero lo q si si dicen reparadores es q un bajo reparado muy dificil queda igual a uno original pero aseguran q con alambre circular "normal" si respondera satisfactoriamente y en este caso el alambre tendria que ser algo delgado, y no piensen que por que el alambre sea mas delgado el parlante quedara mas debil por que he notado bajos de 18" de marcas muy prestigiosas y aguantan candela y su bobina esta fabricada con alambre algo muy delgado jeje saludos bueno son mis opiniones...................


----------



## FELIBAR12

El problema es que los parlantes que tengo no son bajos,y he notado la perdida de agudos en los reparados y de la duracion ni se diga,por eso preguntaba si existe alguna manera que permita devolverle al parlante al menos un 80% de originalidad ya que el alambre de aluminio es mas liviano y puede desacerse del calor un poco mas facil


----------



## belpmx

Hola a todos, muy interesante el tema, el adhesivo que usan para pegar el cono a la colita de rata, trenza... es "plastiacero" uno que viene en una jeringa de 2 y que tarda en secar como 16 hr...
En internet hay un video tutorial muy practico de como reparar bocinas, hecho por un paisano...










































Bueno de hecho son 10 videos...

Saludos...


----------



## gastonpincha

Dano, agradezco de antemano poder hacer la consulta: Tengo un parlante que hace un ruido, suena pero con un ruido, ese síntoma que significa?


----------



## unleased!

gastonpincha dijo:
			
		

> Dano, agradezco de antemano poder hacer la consulta: Tengo un parlante que hace un ruido, suena pero con un ruido, ese síntoma que significa?



prueba empujando el cono del parlante hacia dentro (aqui en españa le llamamos altavoz). si escuchas un ruido mientras lo desplazas significa que la bobina esta dilatada o deformada y arrastra contra las paredes del entrehierro. Esto es debido a que se llevó al parlante por encima de su potencia maxima. La unica solucion a este problema es rebobinar la bobina. Si no es esto prueba a mirar el estado de las colitas, puede que una de ellas esté agrietada y haga mal contacto al moverse.

Suerte!


----------



## cryingwolf

hola a todos. muy buenos los aportes. les cuento mi problema. tengo unos woofers de 8' soundwell de 150W RMS 250W pico. aunque parezca q la potencia esa no es real, realmente suenan muy bien y los probe con un amplificador de 130+130W (esos si q son reales, creanme) y los woofers de suenan de 10!

el problema vino mucho tiempo despues cuando conecte los parlantes a un equipo sony G88 y al cuando le subi el volumen (creo q cerca de la mitad) uno de los bafles empezo a sonar muy mal.

yo pense q se habia desconado pero no, lo movia y no hacia ruido.

despues me di cuenta q el cable flexible q une el terminal con la bobina estaba cortado. (no cortado del todo, solo cuando el cono iba hacia adelante, se desconectaba)

el problema es q esta cortado justo debajo de esa resina negra.

mi solucion fue poner un cable directamente desde la bobina hasta el terminal (todo lo hice sin desarmar el parlante, y si me llevo todo una tarde) despues pege el cablecito con fastix a la tela naranja.

el problema es q con el tiempo ya se me corto varias veces y tengo q sacar el cable y volverlo a soldar.

que me recomiendan q sea mejor q un cablecito y q no se corte¿?

desde ya salu2


----------



## davidmedinarcp

cryingwolf dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos. muy buenos los aportes. les cuento mi problema. tengo unos woofers de 8' soundwell de 150W RMS 250W pico. aunque parezca q la potencia esa no es real, realmente suenan muy bien y los probe con un amplificador de 130+130W (esos si q son reales, creanme) y los woofers de suenan de 10!
> 
> el problema vino mucho tiempo despues cuando conecte los parlantes a un equipo sony G88 y al cuando le subi el volumen (creo q cerca de la mitad) uno de los bafles empezo a sonar muy mal.
> 
> yo pense q se habia desconado pero no, lo movia y no hacia ruido.
> 
> despues me di cuenta q el cable flexible q une el terminal con la bobina estaba cortado. (no cortado del todo, solo cuando el cono iba hacia adelante, se desconectaba)
> 
> el problema es q esta cortado justo debajo de esa resina negra.
> 
> mi solucion fue poner un cable directamente desde la bobina hasta el terminal (todo lo hice sin desarmar el parlante, y si me llevo todo una tarde) despues pege el cablecito con fastix a la tela naranja.
> 
> el problema es q con el tiempo ya se me corto varias veces y tengo q sacar el cable y volverlo a soldar.
> 
> que me recomiendan q sea mejor q un cablecito y q no se corte¿?
> 
> desde ya salu2



Que tal, mira si le soldaste un cable comun pues te digo que con seguridad se te va a reventar y muchas veces, ese cablecillo que mencionas se llama rienda, y conecta la bobina con el terminal, debes de buscar en una casa de electronica y pedir que te vendan rienda para parlantes, compra siempre el mas caro porque soporta mas, y con eso te quitas el problema de estar soldando el cable de a cada rato... Suerte


----------



## ShuLa_ShuLa

Muy buena la información, solo que da un poco de problemas al momento de centrar la bobina de modo que no roce con el centro de la canasta.. aun asi es un modo economico e inteligente de reparar tus propios altavoces


----------



## osk_rin

La reparación de bocinas a mi me enseñaron en la secundaria,  he reparado ya muchas bocinas pero no quedan exactamente igual que antes el sonido cambia.  Para pegar la bobina con el “centrador  o araña”  (así lo conocen por acá ) y cono, uso pegamento epoxico que viene en presentación de dos jeringas, también conocido como pegamento 5 minutos jeje.

Ese lo uso para las partes mas criticas como son las mencionadas anteriormente y para el resto uso resistol 5000, funciona bien =D porque aquí  donde vivo  no hay casas de audio ni nada por el estilo donde pueda conseguir  pegamento negro, y pues me Tego que limitar a lo que hay. 


Saludos…


----------



## martinorzan

¿ Que pegamento puedo ocupar para que quede pegado el alambre en el aluminio o kapton ?

Yo fabrico bobinas, pero he probado todo y no quedan, cuando les pones poder , el alambre se suelta de el cilindrito de kapton o aluminio. Desde ya muchas gracias a quien pueda darme una mano


----------



## Fogonazo

martinorzan dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Que pegamento puedo ocupar para que quede pegado el alambre en el aluminio o kapton ?
> 
> Yo fabrico bobinas, pero he probado todo y no quedan, cuando les pones poder , el alambre se suelta de el cilindrito de kapton o aluminio. Desde ya muchas gracias a quien pueda darme una mano


 

¿ Resina epoxi ?


----------



## Cacho

martinorzan dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Que pegamento puedo ocupar para que quede pegado el alambre en el aluminio o kapton ?
> 
> Yo fabrico bobinas, pero he probado todo y no quedan, cuando les pones poder , el alambre se suelta de el cilindrito de kapton o aluminio. Desde ya muchas gracias a quien pueda darme una mano


 

¿O un barniz poliuretánico como el de los transformadores?


----------



## aldemarar

martinorzan dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Que pegamento puedo ocupar para que quede pegado el alambre en el aluminio o kapton ?
> 
> Yo fabrico bobinas, pero he probado todo y no quedan, cuando les pones poder , el alambre se suelta de el cilindrito de kapton o aluminio. Desde ya muchas gracias a quien pueda darme una mano


 

Por acá un pegante de 10 minutos que vienen dos para mezclar y la bobina se seca en un tubo de hierro que la colocas en la plancha para que caliente y nunca se te va a desarmar la bobina


----------



## temperamen

martinorzan dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Que pegamento puedo ocupar para que quede pegado el alambre en el aluminio o kapton ?
> 
> Yo fabrico bobinas, pero he probado todo y no quedan, cuando les pones poder , el alambre se suelta de el cilindrito de kapton o aluminio. Desde ya muchas gracias a quien pueda darme una mano


 

Prueba con Sintisolda 10 min


----------



## castro

El reparar los palantes, es una tarea que se necesita mucha destresa para poder centrar la bobina en el iman, ya que si quedase rosando el sonido no seria limpio


----------



## fgarcia

Por mi parte lo difícil no sería tanto el hecho de centrar el enbobinado, no quiero decir tampoco que sea muy fácil, la verdadera cuestión es lograr la máxima calidad en la elaboración del embobinado, puesto que si se elabora a partir de un material adherente y aislante (barniz) no apropiado,  el parlante al poco tiempo de uso a plena capacidad sufre de lo que aquí llamamos DESGRANE, no se si así se conoce al hecho de que el alambre se suelte del cono y el parlante trabaje con altas distorciones o no funcione.
Aquí donde vivo se está utilizando mucho para parlantes de alta potencia montar el enrollado sobre un cilindro de aluminio (lata de cerveza), a pesar de su poco espesor y buenas propiedades mecánicas, se dice que dicipa mejor el calor que se produce en el enrollado durante el funcionamiento de la bocina, si quieren pueden probarlo, nos ha dado buenos resultados por aquí, solo que deben agregar sobre el aluminio una capa muy fina de papel ( Muy fina).


----------



## Cesar Rene

otra cosa es mi curiosidad ya que usted es experto en estos,lo siguiente es, tengo un driver jbl 2446 que comparando con una eighteen 2080 el brillo cristalino del agudo es fantástico la de eighteen que puedo hacer de mi jbl 2446


----------



## gattero

El procedimiento ese es más largo que un día de hambre...yo solo quito el "tapapolvo" quito con cuidado la bobina mala , la cambio por una nueva que compro en el almacén de artículos electónicos, la pego , le pongo "tapapolvo" nuevo y ya está. Sin tanto quilombo!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Primero centro la bobina axialmente (longitudinalmente), y ésto es muy muy importante ! ! !  generador puesto a 1kHz alimentando al amplificador , salida conectada a la bobina, ya puesta en el entrehierro pero sin pegar, ésta se va a ubicar solita donde corresponde , marcan su ubicación .

Para centrar radialmente la bobina yo uso un tubito hecho de papel españa (lámina de bronce) que viene de varios espesores calibrados, lo venden en las ferreterías, en las industriales mas seguro. Es mejor que usar las tiritas, ya que abarca toda la superficie completamente. Se busca el que mas ajustado entre por dentro de la bobina.

Mucha suerte   !


----------



## ldlr2108

dano la verdad que fue muy peerfecta tu explicacion y me sirvio mucho para reparar. tengo otro parlante al cual se le rompio el cono (mi sobrinita le metio el destornillador). es de 12 pulgadas donde puedo conseguir el cono de carton o otro material, la araña y los pegamentos adecuados para repararlo y a que sonaban demasiado bien. muchas gracias por todo


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola compañeros!!!

Queria hacerles una consulta, tengo unos selenium 15PW3 y accidentalemte se me undio un poco el "tapapolvo" de uno de ellos (los tengo sin reja). Para mi sorpresa, quice ver si lo podia enderesar con una aguja y .... este es de aluminio o algo similar. Mi intension es arreglarlo pero me da miedo despegarlo y romper algo. Puedo ponerle algun solvente como recomienda Dano en su explicacion y asi facilitar el trabajo? Desde ya gracias amigos, saludos!


----------



## fgarcia

No conozco bien ese tipo de vocina en particular, pero lo ideal sería comprar un nuevo guardapolvo en la tienda más cercana, no necesariamente tiene que ser del mismo material que el que tienes de fábrica, pero si tienes más de una bocina lo más estético sería cambiárselo a todas.
También existe la posibilidad de recuperar tu viejo guardapolvos, es muy fácil de extraer de la bocina sin ocasionar daños algunos. La cuestión está en utilizar una herramienta de tu taller, capaz de lograr  altas temperaturas, como el cautín o estañador, el secreto es lograr ponerle una punta aplastada, que parezca una paleta muy fina, calientas y la pasas alrededor del guardapolvos (exactamente entre el guardapolvos y el papel de la bocina), que es ahí donde se encuentra el pegamento que de seguro se va fácil, yo lo he hecho y he tenido los mejores resultados, sale el guardapolvos sin dañar a nadie, solo te resta arreglar el guardapolvos y volverlo a pegar, puedes utilizar practicamente cualquier pegamento, pero me gustaría saber si tu bocina es de papel o plástico, eso influye bastante.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

fgarcia dijo:


> No conozco bien ese tipo de vocina en particular, pero lo ideal sería comprar un nuevo guardapolvo en la tienda más cercana, no necesariamente tiene que ser del mismo material que el que tienes de fábrica, pero si tienes más de una bocina lo más estético sería cambiárselo a todas.
> También existe la posibilidad de recuperar tu viejo guardapolvos, es muy fácil de extraer de la bocina sin ocasionar daños algunos. La cuestión está en utilizar una herramienta de tu taller, capaz de lograr altas temperaturas, como el cautín o estañador, el secreto es lograr ponerle una punta aplastada, que parezca una paleta muy fina, calientas y la pasas alrededor del guardapolvos (exactamente entre el guardapolvos y el papel de la bocina), que es ahí donde se encuentra el pegamento que de seguro se va fácil, yo lo he hecho y he tenido los mejores resultados, sale el guardapolvos sin dañar a nadie, solo te resta arreglar el guardapolvos y volverlo a pegar, puedes utilizar practicamente cualquier pegamento, pero me gustaría saber si tu bocina es de papel o plástico, eso influye bastante.


 
Gracias Fgarcia por tus sugerencias. Mi parlante o bocina, es de carton o papel y el guardapolvos me jugaria a que es de aluminio, de ser asi, tu metodo seria optimo no? desde ya muchas gracias saludos amigo.-


----------



## fgarcia

Diego_Eliasv, me alegra mucho saber que tu bocina es de cartón, puedes ejecutar el procedimiento que te dije antes sin preocupasión de nada. Déjame decirte que cuando me lo recomendaron tuve un poco de miedo, pero todo fue muy fácil y me salió muy bien. Espero te vaya igual en tu caso.
Solo por curiosidad, más o menos de que diámetro es tu guardapolvos?


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola, mira aproximadamente entre 8 a 10 cm mas o menos, y ahora mi inquietud es a que se debe tu pregunta? eso tiene en algo que ver para facilitar el proceso? desde ya muchisimas gracias y apenas tenga un tiempito me pongo a ver si con mucha paciencia lo puedo despegar. Saludos compañero!!


----------



## fgarcia

Bueno Diego,  el hecho de que te preguntara por el diámetro de tus guardapolvos no quiere decir que tenga algo que ver con el procedimiento que te dije, solo lo hice para ver si te podía ayudar por si tenías que cambiarlos, casualmente los míos son de 95 mm o 9,5 cm, de seguro que iguales que los tuyos, con la diferencia de que los hice yo mismo con un material muy parecido al de la bocina, que lástima que no tengo una foto que mostrarte, si los vieras nunca más te preocuparías por un simple cambio de guardapolvos. Son criollos (hechos en casa) pero no tienen nada que invidiarle a los de  fábrica, por supuesto que no es lo mismo, pero se ven muy bien.
si tienes algo de tiempo, dime como te fue con el arreglo de tu bocina o que vas a hecer por fin.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con la base de una latita de gaseosa o cerveza bien cortada sale un hermoso guardapolvos de aluminio


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola compañeros. Gracias por los datos. Procedi a "despegarlos" con calor, como me recomendaron, me fabrique una punta plana y la enrrolle en el saldador de estaño y asi comence a despegarlo, al principio fue todo bien, pero en un sector, se me complico una barbaridad poder despegarlo. Estuve un buen raro con eso hasta que lo pude sacar. Lo unico que en una parte del guardapolvo, justo en la zona donde mas me costo despegar salio parte del material del cono pegado. Osea, el cono no se rompio, pero salio como "pelusa" pegada al guardapolvos, y se levanto un poco parte de esas fibras en el mismo sector sobre el cono. Me DOLIO eso, pero bueno, lo enderese a mano, quedo bastante bien y lo pegue de nuevo y por ahora quedo bien. Lo unico que me preocupa es que no me afecte en nada esa parte de se debilito al salir parte del material del cono. Gracias a por sus aportes, saludos amigos!


----------



## fgarcia

Hola amigo Diego, me alegra mucho que ya hayas resuelto tu problema
Pero, no debes preocuparte por eso que te sucedió, también hay que ver que tan grave es el suceso, pero si es lo que me pasó una vez a mi no es nada del otro mundo.
Lo que tu quisistes decir es que una capa muy fina del papel de la bocina salió pagada al guardapolvos, no?
Si es eso no debes preocuparte mucho por ello, aunque pudistes haber reforzado esa zona con un poco de pegamento, solo tienes que tener en cuenta que esa zona no quede mucho más dura que el resto del cartón, por lo que solo echa un poco.
Mis disculpas por si no te supe explicar bien el procedimiento, es que no me acuerdo si mensioné ¨¨Nunca halar el guardapolvos cuando de está pasando el estañador caliente por su borde¨¨, de verdad estoy apenado y casi seguro de que lo hicistes, corrígeme si me equivoco. Además de dar más de una pasada completa para asegurar la extracción.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola, amigo. Si, lo pase varias veces para que despegara pero solo en una parte me costo mucho poder meter la puntita de cobre, y si, ahi le hice un poco de "fuerza" y salio con restos de carton. Lo del refuerzo con pegamento se lo hice, asique espero que dure muchooooo tiempo y que mi parlantito siga funcionando como hasta antes del incidente. Saludos amigo y gracias por tus aportes.-


----------



## Fogonazo

Guía de adhesivos "Loctite" para armado (O reparación) de parlantes.


----------



## Trukutu

Agrego otros videos....


----------



## leurelio

señores  tengo un bajo que se descono, y se quemo la bobina, también se le rompió la araña, señores la bobina la encontré original, pero la araña no, quisiera saber si  va ver mucha diferencia en el sonido


----------



## Dano

Mientras las medidas de la nueva araña sean iguales a la antigua va a funcionar. 

S2


----------



## Tacatomon

Ya quisiera que en mi secundaria (En la que cursé) hubiese cursos de reparación de altavoces... Bien por Guanajuato!!! Aquí en Veracruz nos dormimos en nuestros laureles...


----------



## rafacqc

hola a todos

tengo un par de woofers con el mismo problema, tienen floja (tiene juego) la canasta con el hierro al q*UE* va ajustada. Hay q*UE* desarmar entero el woofer para ajustar los tornillos de la canasta o se puede pegar directamente con algun pegamento ???

espero me entiendan, seguramente lo llevo a arreglar a los woofers, pero quiero tener bien en claro q*UE* les deben hacer...

Gracias
Saludos desde Salta, Arg


----------



## fgarcia

Estimado Rafacqc, en mi opinión, despreciando la parte económica, lo mejor es desarmarlos y ensamblar los parlantes nuevamente, solo que lo ideal sería agregar pegamento entre el imán y la canasta, por si se vuelven a soltar los tornillos no se mueva nuevamente el imán. Además como que ya está corrido, es necesario centrarlo y para eso es que se desarma, para hacerlo con la mayor calidad posible. Si hay pegamentos que te pueden ayudar con eso, pero nada ganas con pegarlo como están si no va ha quedar bien centrado.


----------



## juanda1428

Hola compañeros, tengo un driver no muy costoso ni marca reconocida pero por ahora es lo que puedo obtener y haciendo el crossover y ensayando lo queme, jeje por no ponerle una lamparita, bueno el hecho es que quiero aprender a repararlos por que ya se me habia quemado una vez y estos drivers no tienen parecido alguno con el diafragama la araña y las otras cosas de una bocina normal. pueden ayudarme? La bobina se consigue y no es si no cambiarla? que debo hacer? muchas gracias


----------



## fercs

solo es cuestion de cambiar el diafragma, le puedes poner uno generico q*UE* sea parecido al que trae.


----------



## juanda1428

pero te refieres al diafragma o la bobina, por que no se cual es el diagragma en un driver.


----------



## fercs

el diafragma trae la bobina pegada a este, en cualquier tienda pide el diafragma de un driver y veras que trae la bobina incluida.

aqui se muestra el diafragma con la bobina


----------



## juanda1428

si señor tienes toda la razon muchas gracias


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Yo tambien tengo que reparar un Driver, Moon, el diafragma y la bobina, como se ven en la foto anterior estan pegados, lo tengo desarmado, y la bobina no tiene continuidad, parece que se ha cortado, creo que hacer esa bobina nueva seria imposible, mañana tengo que preguntar si viene nueva (seguramente) 
La info de Dano me fue muy util, lo unico que no me quedo claro, es como hacer para centrar la bobina-diafragma, para que no toque en entrehierro
Gracias, Espero tu respuesta


----------



## fercs

con unas tiras de acetato que se le colocan por el interior de la bobina que son retiradas posteriormente


----------



## sokotroko

Hola, fgarcia yo tambien soy cubano y estoy tratando de arreglar un bocina de 12" que quiero repararla, el cono guardapolvo y araña ya lo compre, ahora  estuve leyendo lo que decias de la bobina montada en la lata de cerveza mi pregunta es con que pegan la bobina a la lata y donde si puedes decirme puedo comprar el alambre para la bobina?

otra pregunta que pegamento utilizas y que se puede conseguir aqui en cuba?  Gracias y saludos


----------



## fgarcia

sokotroko dijo:


> Hola, fgarcia yo tambien soy cubano y estoy tratando de arreglar un bocina de 12" que quiero repararla, el cono guardapolvo y araña ya lo compre, ahora  estuve leyendo lo que decias de la bobina montada en la lata de cerveza mi pregunta es con que pegan la bobina a la lata y donde si puedes decirme puedo comprar el alambre para la bobina?
> 
> otra pregunta que pegamento utilizas y que se puede conseguir aqui en cuba?  Gracias y saludos



Hola hermano, disculpa la demora pero estaba en juego mi graduación como ingeniero.
Como respuesta a lo que me pides, aún hay cosas que no tengo claras, como son el pegamento y las resinas que se utilizan para hacer el enrrollado, pero tengo la tecnología para hacerlo, sigue estos pasos:

1- Haz un cilindro con la parte lateral de la lata de cerveza que es la más fina, acorde con las dimensiones del enrrollado que requiere tu modelo de bocina.
2- Este cilindro no se debe empatar quedando una punta sobre la otra, sino una de frente a la otra, casi siempre se dejan que queden a una pequeña separación de 1 o 2 milímetros, como vez el cilindro no queda totalmente pegado.
3- A la parte exterior del cilindro se debe dar lija para lograr una mayor aspereza, es recomendable hacerlo antes de conformar el cilindro.
4- Colocar una fina capa de papel o cartulina fina de buena resistencia térmica (calor) sobre el cilindro mediante pegamento (lo mejor que tengas en barniz), fijarse que ocurra lo mismo que en el empate del cilindro, pero lograr mayor exactitud a la hora de cerrar el nuevo cilindro de papel sobre el de lata (asegurar que el empate del recubrimiento de papel quede en el extremo opuesto al empate del cilindro de lata). Ahora si queda cerrado el cilindro que soportará el embobinado de la bocina.
5- Raspar nuevamente con lija la superficie del papel puesto, para mejorar el agarre del alambre de cobre al cilindro.
6- Hacer el montaje del enrrollado igual que los de cartón.

Nota:
Se coloca el papel sobre el cilindro de lata con dos funciones, una la de cerrar el cilindro y la otra para hacer función de aislante con el mismo.
Para hacer el enrollado se recomienda usar los mejores pegamentos que se tengan, ya que la sujeción del enrollado sobre este material es más difícil que con el cartón, por eso se recomienda dar unas pasadas de lija antes de usar cualquier pegamento y más al poner el enrollado terminado en la bocina, si no se usa un buen pegamento este se recuesta al entrehierro y se acaba.

Se olvidaba, no se si lo conocen, pero para el que no, existen algunas ventajas y desventajas en utilizar estas laticas de cerveza con relación al cartón.

Ventajas del uso de lata de cerveza(Aluminio) para soporte de enrollados de parlantes.

1- Se mejora la transferencia de calor desde el enbobinado hacia el medio ambiente, el material aluminio aquí funciona como un disipador del calor que se genera en el enrollado durante su funcionamiento, aún más cuando el entrehierro está perforado.
2- Las propiedades mecánicas del soporte (cilindro de Aluminio) son mayores que el de cartón, garantiza mayor rigidez y mayor resistencia mecánicas, así como un buen acabado en la superficie deslizante del cilindro.
3- El cilindro queda casi perfecto en cuanto a su espesor. Se garantiza menor espesor que los cilindros de cartón si se utiliza el papel adecuado (cebolla).

Desventajas del uso de lata de cerveza(Aluminio) para soporte de enrollados de parlantes:

1- Requiere de adhesivos muy buenos para garantizar la sujeción.
2- Mayor consumo de pegamento.
3- Más difícil de armar.

Sokotroko, por alguna casualidad la bocina que estás reparando es una RFT de 12 pul, si es asi, y tienes algo de tiempo, prueba abrirle un agujero de 14 mm en el centro o entrehierro, esto no afecta en nada tu bocina, por el contrario la ayuda y más las de este modelo, fíjate en alguna que esté trabajando y en menos de 15 min de trabajo se pone muy caliente.

Cualquier cosa ya no debo entrar más al foro, si algo escribe a la siguiente dirección:

A: Francisco Garcia Paz

CAI: Chiquitico Fabregat
Municipio: Remedios
Provincia: Villa Clara
CP: 54350
Cuba

Igual para cualqier otra persona

No usen mi correo electrónico, dejará de existir.


----------



## carlitosferar

Yo pensé que ésto ya lo había posteado (Pues tiene más de un año), si lo hice por algún otro lado pido disculpas; y como veo que todavía hay gente por aquí:
Lo pongo, pues tiene fotos paso a paso, y tal vez le ayude a alguien.
La bobina es comprada. Gracias a mi amigo Faby (Argentina) que tuvo que ir con Luis Pati  para que el de la casa de reparación se la vendiera.
Un Saludo.


----------



## Dano

carlitosferar dijo:


> Yo pensé que ésto ya lo había posteado (Pues tiene más de un año), si lo hice por algún otro lado pido disculpas; y como veo que todavía hay gente por aquí:
> Lo pongo, pues tiene fotos paso a paso, y tal vez le ayude a alguien.
> La bobina es comprada. Gracias a mi amigo Faby (Argentina) que tuvo que ir con Luis Pati  para que el de la casa de reparación se la vendiera.
> Un Saludo.




Solo agrego: cuidado cuando gastan el pegamento de que no entre ningún trozo grande al entrehierro y queda rozando, si es solo polvo se puede sacar con aire...

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Dano dijo:


> Solo agrego: cuidado cuando gastan el pegamento de que no entre ningún trozo grande al entrehierro y queda rozando, si es solo polvo se puede sacar con aire...
> 
> Saludos



Una vez cambiando la bobina a uno de 18" no tuve la precaucion necesaria y una gota de pegamento llegó hasta el entrehierro y bueno, al final me tocó soltar todo el conjunto para no dañar la bobina

Cuando entran cosas raras al entrehierro las saco con delgadas laminas de aluminio envueltas en un trapito mojado con varsol o thinner, esto tambien limpia el entrehierro de posibles impurezas pegadas al metal.

Saludos.


----------



## carlitosferar

Dano dijo:


> Solo agrego: cuidado cuando gastan el pegamento de que no entre ningún trozo grande al entrehierro y queda rozando, si es solo polvo se puede sacar con aire...
> 
> Saludos


 
Correcto.... notarán que no se ve la ranura, pues tiene un trapo cubriendola, luego: aspiradora. (Siempre hablamos de impurezas NO ferrosas)
Las limaduras de hierro no las sacan más con NADA.:enfadado:
Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

carlitosferar dijo:


> Las limaduras de hierro no las sacan más con NADA.:enfadado:
> Saludos.



Con el metodo que yo uso de las laminas de aluminio si hay limaduras estas se asoman al borde del entrehierro y las puedo sacar con una tenaza que tambien hago con la misma lamina de aluminio.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

OK probaremos. A mi me pasó con uno de 5", (La ranura es muy angosta) y lo tube que tirar.....
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Dano

En parlantes de audio pro, hay veces que se pueden desarmar (tienen tornillos) se saca el iman y el nucleo, de esta forma se puede limpiar facilmente, lo complicado es armarlo para que quede todo igual que antes bien alineado.

Saludos


----------



## masaru

hola , ojo cuando desarman el conjunto ; creo que se puede desimantar y hay que llevarlo a una imantadora. Lo mejor es sopletearlo con un compresor de aire.


----------



## Tacatomon

Dano dijo:


> En parlantes de audio pro, hay veces que se pueden desarmar (tienen tornillos) se saca el iman y el nucleo, de esta forma se puede limpiar facilmente, lo complicado es armarlo para que quede todo igual que antes bien alineado.
> 
> Saludos



Aquí está ilustrado






Y es improbable que el imán se "Des-Imante" siempre y cuando el proceso de remplazo se haga como se debe y el imán en sí aún tenga vida útil. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## masaru

hola ,en el caso del Video donde el conjunto ( iman y entre-hierro ) se separa de campana no sucede que se desimante , yo me referia al caso en que se intentara sacar alguna basurita dentro del entre-hierro despegando el conjunto. La mayoria de los parlantes son pegados y si se desarman .Creo, que se Des-imantan o pierden parte del campo . Solo es un aporte y capaz que estoy equivocado


----------



## cites

hola gente  como rep de audio siempre encone parlantes de todo tipo y potencia y siempre uso pegamentos a base de resinas  con un endurecedor de acuerdo a lo que voy a hacer 
para parlantes de baja potencia uso un cemento de uso en aeromodelismo que se llama 444  que fragua lento pero es efectivo 
y para las suspenciones  uso pegamento de contacto
 aca en bs as hay una casa que se especializa en meteriales para parlantes y hay bobinas de todo tipo y medida  comos  suspensiones o arañas  conos . lo mejor en enconar el parlante a nuevo  siempre es mi opinion las remociones de bobinas  siempre hay que hacerla con cuidado porque quedan restos y provocan  raspados y por ende el quemado de bobinas y riego para la potencia  que lo mueve , con respecto a las colillas para reducir el movimiento en donde se juntan el como con las colillas pongo un conito de cilicona (fastix blanco)  y  tambien en el puente de conecion   espero sirva el aporte


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Esta vez para mostrarles un cambio de Diafragma/Membrana de un Driver o Motor de Compresión.

El hecho es que tenía dos unidades de éstos conectados, y coloqué un tono de 20Khz, como no reproducía la frecuencia, subí y subí volumen hasta que Puff, ese fué el único sonido que escuché  se que cometí una barbaridad. ¿Seré yo el único que le ha pasado así?

Voy a tratar de que las imágenes hablen por si solas:


Aquí las victimas


Comenzando a desarmar:




Esto que ven, es todas las partes que componen el driver, en este caso:


Aquí la Membrana nueva, mas China no podría ser:


El color amarillo que se ve, es consecuencia de la quemadura de la bobina:


La nueva Membrana ya montada:


Comparación entre las dos. Cabe destacar que la nueva tuve que retirarle esa tela (foami) negro que se observa:


Lastima que no tomé fotos cuando retiré ese foami:


Luego volviendo a arma:









Eso es todo, solo quería compartirles. Les digo que cambiar un Diafragma no es nada complicado, o por lo menos, así lo veo yo.


----------



## pipa09

Buenas compañeros, les pongo unas imagenes de el ultimo woofers reparado aca en casa, es un pequeño EV 15" 400w, esta ves solo se hizo recambio de la bobina.
Acepto cualquier critica,

Saludos,


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola pipa09:
Buen trabajo. 
Solo me llama la atención que la bobina nueva, haya llegado tan JUSTA, (Hablando de altura).
¿Tuviste en cuenta la original?, pues además veo (o creo ver) una distancia entre el cono y la araña.
Espero estar cometiendo un error de interpretación de la imagen. De lo contrario esa distancia que creo ver, la estaría perdiendo el cono de su recorrido total.
Dicho de otra manera: la bobina toca en el fondo, antes de que el cono llegue a su punto máximo.
Un Saludo.


----------



## pipa09

carlitosferar dijo:


> Hola pipa09:
> Buen trabajo.
> Solo me llama la atención que la bobina nueva, haya llegado tan JUSTA, (Hablando de altura).
> ¿Tuviste en cuenta la original?, pues además veo (o creo ver) una distancia entre el cono y la araña.
> Espero estar cometiendo un error de interpretación de la imagen. De lo contrario esa distancia que creo ver, la estaría perdiendo el cono de su recorrido total.
> Dicho de otra manera: la bobina toca en el fondo, antes de que el cono llegue a su punto máximo.
> Un Saludo.


 
Te paso unas fotos en mejor calidad







Lo unico que se hizo en este bicho, fue cambiar la bobina, el cono, la suspencion, e incluso las colillas estan originales, no se movio nada,

La bobina es mas corta en la parte superior, no llega al fondo, trabaja muy bien, se lo uso durante algunas horas conectado a una INTER-M CM20.5 (800w en 8 p/canal) cortado a un maximo con un DBX.
Al principio tenia mis dudas de como responderia , pero ahora duermo mas que tranquilo!!!


----------



## carlitosferar

Plop... me colgué (pasaron 5 días)
Excelente, ahora se ve perfecto. La foto de arriba debe ser de antes de pegarlo.
Un saludo.


----------



## pipa09

De nada,


----------



## Tacatomon

¿De que material son las bobinas de repuesto de ahora? La mayoría de las que hay en el mercado son de baja calidad, supongo...


----------



## pipa09

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿De que material son las bobinas de repuesto de ahora? La mayoría de las que hay en el mercado son de baja calidad, supongo...


 

Aca en mi ciudad ( Rosario, Sante fe , Argentina) se consiguen bobinas, de las comunes hechas de alambre de cobre comun, las de alambre plano, las de alambre de aluminio, hechas sobre acetato, t tambien en aliminio, dentro de todo se consigue algo con calidad, no se como sera en otros lados!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Gracias por la info. Hace unos años veía las bobinas con ese material que parece fibra de vidrio, color café. Era resistente a la temp... Las de ahora parecen ser de plástico. No soy muy adepto a trabajar con altavoces reparados de los de ahora... Ya que cuento con unos woofers de 12" reparados pero en los tiempo donde el material era Decente (Hace unos 10 Años).

Saludos!


----------



## pipa09

Tacatomon dijo:


> Gracias por la info. Hace unos años veía las bobinas con ese material que parece fibra de vidrio, color café. Era resistente a la temp... Las de ahora parecen ser de plástico. No soy muy adepto a trabajar con altavoces reparados de los de ahora... Ya que cuento con unos woofers de 12" reparados pero en los tiempo donde el material era Decente (Hace unos 10 Años).
> 
> Saludos!


 
Yo tampoco soy muy partidario de las reparaciones de estos elementos, no al menos los recambios totales, en este caso si lo preferi ya que solo se cambio la bobina, lo demas sigue original!

Aca tambien se encuntran bobinas hechas sobre Kevlar, se usan diversos materiales, dependiendo de la calidad, y de cuanto quiers pagar!!


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola a todos. Les hago una pregunta a ustedes que son profesionales del Audio. Como hago para mantener medianamente limpo el "cono" del Parlante? ya que hace casi un año que me arme unas cajitas y obviamente se me han ensuciado con el tiempo y no quiero pasarles ningun producto por miedo a dañar el carton. No se como retirar el polvo, le paso simplemente un paño pero no logro limparlo del todo, y la verdad que se ve bastante feo el cono sucio. Desde ya agradezco sus sugerencias. Saludos amigos


----------



## Tacatomon

Diego_eliasv dijo:


> Hola a todos. Les hago una pregunta a ustedes que son profesionales del Audio. Como hago para mantener medianamente limpo el "cono" del Parlante? ya que hace casi un año que me arme unas cajitas y obviamente se me han ensuciado con el tiempo y no quiero pasarles ningun producto por miedo a dañar el carton. No se como retirar el polvo, le paso simplemente un paño pero no logro limparlo del todo, y la verdad que se ve bastante feo el cono sucio. Desde ya agradezco sus sugerencias. Saludos amigos



Yo he usado con resultados satisfactorios el famoso "Armor All", un tipo de silicona en suspención (Armor All Clásico). Le devuelve el color original a los conos y al mismo tiempo crea una capa protectora, por lo que he "Experimentado" Hasta el día de hoy ningún problema. El polvo que parece costra en mayoría se desvanece.







Saludos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: No me hago responsable por daños en sus altavoces al seguir mi consejo .


----------



## Dano

Lo primero es sopletearlo con aire comprimido, si aun queda basura se puede retirar conun pincel blando.

@Taca Una vez escuché de encerar los altvoces con un producto parecido al de la foto, supongo que si se hace con cuidado deben quedar muy lindos.
Varios parlantes pro de hoy en día traen una capa como de pintura sobre el cono de cartón, pero en realidad no se si es pintura, lo bueno es que casi no se adiere el polvo y tampoco se decolora.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Algo como esto Dano?





Acrylic Wetlook Paper Cone

Solo muy pocos altavoces de los que he visto tienen ese brillo en el cono, me imagino que es lo que mencionas. La mayoría de los conos solo son de papel tratado, con solo algunas mejoras para la resistencia. Los BW de Peavey aún se impregnan con Kevlar para hacerlos más resistentes.


----------



## pipa09

Lo que menciona Dano es una laca protectora, en la empresa donde trabajaba usaban una que les proveia quien fabricaba los line array, para protejer los parlantes, venia en spray sin ningun tipo de marca ni nada, todo en blanco. parecia una cera. directamente con el soplete no quedaba nada de nada sobre los conos.


----------



## Tacatomon

pipa09 dijo:


> Lo que menciona Dano es una laca protectora, en la empresa donde trabajaba usaban una que les proveia quien fabricaba los line array, para protejer los parlantes, venia en spray sin ningun tipo de marca ni nada, todo en blanco. parecia una cera. directamente con el soplete no quedaba nada de nada sobre los conos.


Lo más parecido a eso creo que es el Armor All... Al secarse deja una capa transparente! Recomendado.

Saludos!


----------



## pipa09

Tacatomon dijo:


> Lo más parecido a eso creo que es el Armor All... Al secarse deja una capa transparente! Recomendado.
> 
> Saludos!


 

Donde se lo consigue Taca a ese producto? casas de autos?


----------



## Tacatomon

Donde vendan productos automotrices seguro lo encuentras.


----------



## pipa09

Tacatomon dijo:


> Donde vendan productos automotrices seguro lo encuentras.


 

Gracias por el dato compañero.


----------



## Agucasta

Hola muchachos, cómo empezaron el 2011? tengo una consulta. Encontré un parlante de 6x9 pulgadas bastante viejo, y dice atrás: 32 ohm, sensibilidad 96dB. Los conecto a un amplificador que hice con TDA1562 y suena muy fuerte, mucho más que los pionner, pero claro, con menor calidad. El tema, es que el cono está un poco roto, y me gustaría cambiarlo, porque con eso dejaría de hacer el ruido el cartón cuando se desplaza. Eso me cobran bastante poco, unos 5 dólares (20 pesos Arg), pero tengo la duda con el ohmiaje. Cómo puede ser de 32 ohm? es correcto eso? me convendrá re-bobinarlo a 4ohm/8ohm?
Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En cuanto lo hagás reparar o modificar vas a perder la eficiencia de 96 dB/W/m. Si le solo le cambian el cono, podés llegar a zafar, pero si se llevan la bobina y el cono, olvidate de la preformance actual de ese parlante.


----------



## pipa09

agucasta89 dijo:


> me convendrá re-bobinarlo a 4ohm/8ohm?
> Gracias!


 

 ezavalla tiene mucha razon, va a ser imposible que al ser reparado tenga ese rendimiento que presenta de fabrica, las refacciones que se consiguen son de una calidad muy inferior a lo que tiene originalmente ese parlante, que tan deteriorado esta el cono?


----------



## Agucasta

esta un poco perforado en una de las puntas.. (6x9 pulg.) pero anda mas o menos bien.. Pero con los 32 ohm.. qué hago? qué amplificador trabaja a 32ohm??


----------



## pipa09

agucasta89 dijo:


> Pero con los 32 ohm.. qué hago? qué amplificador trabaja a 32ohm??


 
Seguro son 32Ω? porque hace mucho exixtian parlantes de 3,2Ω, para amplis de baja tension.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

agucasta89 dijo:


> esta un poco perforado en una de las puntas.. (6x9 pulg.) pero anda mas o menos bien.. Pero con los 32 ohm.. qué hago? *qué amplificador trabaja a 32ohm??*


Cualquiera trabaja con esa impedancia, pero no se va a escuchar muy fuerte que digamos. Ahora fijate bien, por que lo que dice pipa me parece correcto y tal vez estés leyendo mal...


----------



## Agucasta

uhhhhhhhhhhh... si.. Dice 32ohm, no 3,2, pero lo medí con el multímetro y da 3.19, que supongo que es 3,2.. Y por eso suena tan fuerte con el TDA1562. Lo voy a dejar así sin reparar entonces, y que aguante lo que sea.. total tengo uno solo..
Gracias.


----------



## pipa09

Se me hacia que era de 3,2Ω por este comentario,



agucasta89 dijo:


> Los conecto a un amplificador que hice con TDA1562 y *suena muy fuerte*, !


 
Si hubiera sido de 32Ω no habria de poder sonar de esa manera.

Con un poco de maña podrias llegar a "parchar", por asi decirlo, al cono, que imagino  no es muy grueso que digamos no?


----------



## Tacatomon

Mientras no sea de esos conos plásticos o con aleaciones de aluminio y esas cosas raras todo se puede "Fixear" Más vale maña que fuerza!.

Unas fotos si se puede.

Saludos!


----------



## pipa09

Se me hace que son de esos que traian el cono hecho de carton bastante fino ( o de papel grueso) que era lo que se usaba hace varios años atras, y como dice Taca, un poco de paciencia y maña, se logra un buen Bricollage!


----------



## osk_rin

​​cuando voy a comprar el material para la reparación, de alguna bocina pido que me muestren todos los modelos de conos que tengan y así elijo, el que más me parezca adecuado, hay algunos que están muy chafas, o como dicen por acá truchos, y algunos otros están un poco mejor elaborados, hace poco repare mi pequeño woofer de 8" y me quedo, aceptable  la reparacion


saludos.


----------



## electronicoaficionado

Hola a todos los foreros. Hace unos dias repare un parlante que estaba completamente destruido (bobina, suspension, cono) asi que fui a las tiendas y pedi cada una de las piezas que me hacian falta. Limpie hasta cansarme el interior del iman (estaba muy sucio) le pase un pedazo de plastico delgado con cinta adhesiva para retirar el polvillo que le quedaba, la bobina la centre con unos trozos de papel usado en radiografias ya que no encontraba otra cosa y luego de percatarme que todo iba bien empeze manos a la obra. Cuando tenia ya la bobina con el cono y la suspension puestos empuje hacia abajo el cono con una mano y se escuchaba el roce de bobina con la canastilla, despues repeti la operacion pero con ambas manos y no se escuchaba ningun ruido. ¿Habra que ensamblar todo de nuevo y centrar bien la bobina o aun asi no tendre problemas con el parlante? saludos


----------



## pipa09

electronicoaficionado dijo:


> Hola a todos los foreros. Hace unos dias repare un parlante que estaba completamente destruido (bobina, suspension, cono) asi que fui a las tiendas y pedi cada una de las piezas que me hacian falta. Limpie hasta cansarme el interior del iman (estaba muy sucio) le pase un pedazo de plastico delgado con cinta adhesiva para retirar el polvillo que le quedaba, la bobina la centre con unos trozos de papel usado en radiografias ya que no encontraba otra cosa y luego de percatarme que todo iba bien empeze manos a la obra. *Cuando tenia ya la bobina con el cono y la suspension puestos empuje hacia abajo el cono con una mano y se escuchaba el roce de bobina con la canastilla, despues repeti la operacion pero con ambas manos y no se escuchaba ningun ruido*. ¿Habra que ensamblar todo de nuevo y centrar bien la bobina o aun asi no tendre problemas con el parlante? saludos


 

Al hacer presion con una sola mano y en un lateral del cono, la bobina no se desplaza en forma paralela al entrehierro, por eso tiene ese rece con los laterales, para probar, hazlo con ambas manos a la ves, distribuye en forma pareja la presion sobre el cono.

Para asegurar que quede perfectamente centrado colocas las placas radigrficas de manera que lleguen hasta el fonfo del entrehierro.


----------



## osk_rin

pipa09 dijo:


> Al hacer presion con una sola mano y en un lateral del cono, la bobina no se desplaza en forma paralela al entrehierro, por eso tiene ese rece con los laterales, para probar, hazlo con ambas manos a la ves, distribuye en forma pareja la presion sobre el cono.



 Es fácil, solo prueba con la señal de audio, si al sonar el altavoz, se escucha el ruidito de que raspa la bobina con la estructura o con alguna basura (rebaba “limadura de hierro”) si tienes que hacer de nuevo todo, toma en cuenta el comentario de el compañero pipa.


----------



## electronicoaficionado

Gracias por la ayuda . Lo acabo de probar en un amplificador y suena bastante bien  hacia la pregunta para primero asegurarme si eso era algo normal o no


----------



## pipa09

electronicoaficionado dijo:


> Gracias por la ayuda . Lo acabo de probar en un amplificador y suena bastante bien  hacia la pregunta para primero asegurarme si eso era algo normal o no


 

Me alegro que te haya quedado bien, felicitaciones!


----------



## infanterenteria

hola quetal disculpen soy nuevo aqui quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes tiene un diceño de una maquina para fabricar esas bovinas ya que en mexico es demasiado difisil con cegirlas.
mas que nada las de cable plano


----------



## pipa09

infanterenteria dijo:


> hola quetal disculpen soy nuevo aqui quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes tiene un diceño de una maquina para fabricar esas bovinas ya que en mexico es demasiado difisil con cegirlas.
> mas que nada las de cable plano




Conozco un local donde las hacen con una bobinadora manual, como la que usan para los transformadores.


----------



## infanterenteria

si  gracias pero no tendran al guna foto un diceño al guna idea de antemano 
les agradesco.


----------



## pipa09

infanterenteria dijo:


> si  gracias pero no tendran al guna foto un diceño al guna idea de antemano
> les agradesco.



Esta son similares a las que vi que usaban.


----------



## electroconico

Hola

Tengo un woofer bazooka EL804

Semi nuevo , ya lo habían reparado una vez , ahora suena como que esta desentrada la bobina con un golpeteo apenas subiendo un poco el volumen, para mi que le metieron material muy chafa y no quedó bien.

Hay alguna tienda donde pueda comprar la bobina original o lo más cercano a ella así como los demás componentes como el cono y araña??

Cómo se piden las bobinas?? 
Primero por del diametro y luego la potencia???

Estoy en México

Viendo estos tutoriales y otros más en la red , me animo a aventarme en la reparación 

Saludos!

BAZOOKA 150 watts RMS power handling capacity passive subwoofer tube with 8" driver
Features 
39-1.5k Hz frequency response,
102 dB sensitivity,
4 ohm impedance and corner loading helps increase bass output
Dimensions: 18" l x 8-1/2" h x 10" w.


----------



## lisandro_maciel

pipa09 dijo:


> Aca en mi ciudad ( Rosario, Sante fe , Argentina) se consiguen bobinas, de las comunes hechas de alambre de cobre comun, las de alambre plano, las de alambre de aluminio, hechas sobre acetato, t tambien en aliminio, dentro de todo se consigue algo con calidad, no se como sera en otros lados!!


 
Hola pipa09, yo también soy de Rosario, conoces algún lugar adonde pueda comprar la suspención de foam para un 10"( tiene que ser de primera calidad)

Gracias y saludos para todos.


----------



## pipa09

lisandro_maciel dijo:


> Hola pipa09, yo también soy de Rosario, conoces algún lugar adonde pueda comprar la suspención de foam para un 10"( tiene que ser de primera calidad)
> 
> Gracias y saludos para todos.



Podes probar por Rondeau al 300, la casa de audio y alarmas, aunque son bastante exquisitos con sus ventas, van a querer repararlo ellos, intenta. 

El loco que me trae las cosas a mi, no trabaja con suspencion acuatica debido a que no tiene buena calidad.


----------



## lisandro_maciel

pipa09 dijo:


> Podes probar por Rondeau al 300, la casa de audio y alarmas, aunque son bastante exquisitos con sus ventas, van a querer repararlo ellos, intenta.
> 
> El loco que me trae las cosas a mi, no trabaja con suspencion acuatica debido a que no tiene buena calidad.


 
Hola nuevamente, gracias por la respuesta, no se si decir que el destino me dio o no la posibilidad de expresar mi amargura, que todavia me dura, ahi llevé a reparar la pareja del parlante que quiero reparar ahora y forman un par de muy preciados monitores infinity, se que esta gente fabrican parlantes ya hace más de 40 años, lo cual considero que tienen experiencia en el ramo, les dije que si era necesario me cobraran el doble del precio, pero que me hagan un buen trabajo. Tene en cuenta que les lleve solo uno porque queria ver si al trabajo lo hacian bien, para luego llevarle el otro.
Al ala de foam la reemplazaron pero... no tubieron el minimo interes de sacar los restos de la vieja ala, la pegaron encima, entonces uno ve el cono del parlante y parece que el ala estuviera despegada, pero encima la persona que hizo el trabajo tubo la desagradable desconsideración de no limpiarse las manos sucias con pegamento, asi que me dejo todas sus huellas dactilares marcadas en el cono del parlante ( que es negro brilloso).
No puedo negar que se ofrecieron a desarmar nuevamente el parlante, para intentar solucionar el problema, imaginense mi contestación.....
Se que es un fuera de temafftopic: pero bueno, a veces forma parte de la causa porque mucha gente esta en el "hagalo usted mismo".
Saludos.


----------



## pipa09

Bueno, devido a tu desagrado con el local, veo si te averiguo donde mas conseguirlo. dame unos dias.


----------



## juantorcate

pipa09 dijo:


> Buenas compañeros, les pongo unas imagenes de el ultimo woofers reparado aca en casa, es un pequeño EV 15" 400w, esta ves solo se hizo recambio de la bobina.
> Acepto cualquier critica,
> 
> Saludos,


  hola   saludoo   mira soy nuevo aqui en el foroo  pero estoy aprendiendo a hacer  bobinas de bajos y cornetas  bueno es decir ya las se  hacer!!   peroo   mi problemas en que la pega que utilizo para hacer  el enrollardo  no es la apropiada  y  me gustaria saber  que tipo  de pega se usa  por  que la que uso cuando  se calienta el cobre se  derrite  y deja  de sonar!"!


----------



## pipa09

juantorcate dijo:


> hola   saludoo   mira soy nuevo aqui en el foroo  pero estoy aprendiendo a hacer  bobinas de bajos y cornetas  bueno es decir ya las se  hacer!!   peroo   mi problemas en que la pega que utilizo para hacer  el enrollardo  no es la apropiada  y  me gustaria saber  que tipo  de pega se usa  por  que la que uso cuando  se calienta el cobre se  derrite  y deja  de sonar!"!


Mira, exactamente cual es el pegamento usado en la bobina no se cual es, pero por el olor que sale cuando se calientan pareceria que fuese el mismo barnis que se usa para iaslar las bobinas en motores y trafos, se que algunos usan una resina epoxi, sinceramente no se a ciencia cierta cual es lo utilizado.


Podrias comentarnos como es tu tecnica para fabricar la bobina? materiales del nucleo y demas?


----------



## krolinaek

hola tengo unos parlantes que quiero arreglar pero cuando lo conecto me da un ruido como si algo tuviera intersecccion pe.....................................
algo asi y pongo la cancion y suenan b*IE*n pero al fondo continua ... que debo hacer??
gracias


----------



## pipa09

krolinaek dijo:


> hola tengo unos parlantes que quiero arreglar pero cuando lo conecto me da un ruido como si algo tuviera intersecccion pe.....................................
> algo asi y pongo la cancion y suenan b*IE*n pero al fondo continua ... que debo hacer??
> gracias
> 
> ​



No entendi bien lo que dijiste, ahora tus parlantes te hacen un ruido raro acompañando la musica? 
Por esa causa queres repararlos?


----------



## krolinaek

pipa09 dijo:


> No entendi bien lo que dijiste, ahora tus parlantes te hacen un ruido raro acompañando la musica?
> Por esa causa queres repararlos?


si exacto es que andaba como de prisa ese dia que escribi.....
pero si asi es....
conecto mis parlantes al pc o a cualquier dipositivo de audio y me deja escuchar pero en el fondo
hay un ruido como una interseccion que continua y es incomodo... ya los destape intente soldar de nuevo las tierras pero nada es algo persistente no se que hacer...¿¿¿¿???


----------



## pipa09

krolinaek dijo:


> si exacto es que andaba como de prisa ese dia que escribi.....
> pero si asi es....
> conecto mis parlantes al pc o a cualquier dipositivo de audio y me deja escuchar pero en el fondo
> hay un ruido como una interseccion que continua y es incomodo... ya los destape intente soldar de nuevo las tierras pero nada es algo persistente no se que hacer...¿¿¿¿???


  Bueno, por lo visto a tus parlantes se le sobre calento la bobina! Se deforma la bobina y roza en el nucleo.
Al presionar el cono con la mano, sentis que roza la bobina con el nucleo? proba a ver si es eso.


----------



## electronicoaficionado

Hola a todos. Esta vez me toco reparar un woofer Peavey de 15", se le quemo la bobina por un problema que tuvieron con el amplificador durante una tocata y ahora la bobina tiene una impedancia infinita. El problema que tengo es que no puedo despegar ni el cono ni la bobina ya que estan muy firmes lo unico que logre retirar fue el domo, intente con disolventes, cortacarton, de todo para poder sacarlo y la idea es conservar el cono original, ¿habra algun otro metodo para poder despegar las partes del altavoz?. Si pudieran ayudarme seria de gran ayuda


----------



## hipilastico

Hola ando reparando unos peavey de 15" serie black widow.al quitar el iman me encontrado que la espuma que lleva el iman en la rejilla de el centro estaba desaciendose entoces esta espuma a entrado al entrehierro y todos sus alrededores. ademas tiene como un aceitillo con que producto podria limpiar esto?.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon

hipilastico dijo:


> Hola ando reparando unos peavey de 15" serie black widow.al quitar el iman me encontrado que la espuma que lleva el iman en la rejilla de el centro estaba desaciendose entoces esta espuma a entrado al entrehierro y todos sus alrededores. ademas tiene como un aceitillo con que producto podria limpiar esto?.
> 
> Un saludo.



Una belleza los Black Widow de la Peavey.

A mi, por suerte, me han llegado con la espuma esa hecha polvo. Quizás estuvo en contacto con el calor que emitía el bobinado del altavoz y se fue fundiendo. Intenta Agua. Si no pasa nada... Abría que probar con Alcohol. Pero esto último no lo se. Puede que debilite el pegamento del motor magnético. De todos modos, se fija con pernos pasantes. Una vez limpiado, toca dejar el gap sin partículas dentro y se hace con una Cinta transparente adhesiva. Un vídeo vale más.






Saludos.

PS: Pensándolo bien, no creo que llegue a penetrar el alcohol dentro del motor magnético.


----------



## hipilastico

Tacatomon dijo:


> Una belleza los Black Widow de la Peavey.
> 
> A mi, por suerte, me han llegado con la espuma esa hecha polvo. Quizás estuvo en contacto con el calor que emitía el bobinado del altavoz y se fue fundiendo. Intenta Agua. Si no pasa nada... Abría que probar con Alcohol. Pero esto último no lo se. Puede que debilite el pegamento del motor magnético. De todos modos, se fija con pernos pasantes. Una vez limpiado, toca dejar el gap sin partículas dentro y se hace con una Cinta transparente adhesiva.



Asi me han llegado ami los he comprado de 2º mano y venian asi.
Esta espumasirve para que no entre suciedad dentro no? que espuma podria poner en su lugar?.
Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon

hipilastico dijo:


> Asi me han llegado ami los he comprado de 2º mano y venian asi.
> Esta espumasirve para que no entre suciedad dentro no? que espuma podria poner en su lugar?.
> Un saludo y gracias.



De nada.

Pues, en algunas electrónicas, venden filtros para ventilador. Ese material podría servir. Pero, en mi caso, yo los dejo sin nada nuevo. Partículas de polvo comunes entran y salen del motor magnético sin problemas, tendría que ser una pequeña piedra o parecido para que hiciese algún daño ocasional y eso es muy improbable. Igual si consigues el material, van a quedar mejor "Restaurados".

Suerte.


----------



## hipilastico

Ok entoces voy a poner esponja de la que se pone en la parte delantera de las cajas acusticas.esto servira.
Un saludo y gracias de nuevo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Les comento que vi unos Woofers para automovil grandes y bastaaaaaante pesados , con araña de gran excursión ; y las colillas iban "enebradas" por la araña , o sea que atravesaban las ondulaciones de éstas y no estaban al aire 

Me pareció una excelente idea y la comparto 

Saludos !


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

DOSMETROS dijo:


> y las colillas iban "enebradas" por la araña , o sea que atravesaban las ondulaciones de éstas y no estaban al aire


Mi primer Woofer 12" marca Zebra (chino chino), por allá en el año 2.004, era de esa manera. Y también lo son mis actuales Subwoofer's 12" marca JVC. 

Los Zebra ya no existen, los vendí y les quemaron la bobina por recorte de señal. Los JVC ya van para 3 años, y no han tenido problema con las "colillas" (les digo _riendas_).


----------



## Tacatomon

Técnica conocida en altavoces de gran Xmax.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para mi es nuevo , yo no lo había visto nunca


----------



## hanton

una consulta repare dos parlantes de 8" uno solo tenia totalmente roto el cono y el otro todo mal menos la bobina , a si que compre un par de conos y la suspencion intermedia 
El primero solo queria cambiar el cono a si que desolde  las colillas i las despegue los alambres de la bobina del cono despues corte a ras el cono a la bobina limpie lo mas posible y pegue el nuevo cono sin mober la suspencion intermedia ni la bobina luego pegue el nuevo cono probe moviendo el cono y no ubo roce asi que ala caja nuevamente sonaba bien pero cuando llego al maximo volumen comenzo a sonar un plak plak al bajarlo un poco ya no sonaba 

despues desarme completamente el otro y lo repare completo pero igual resultado tambien el plak plak a maximo volumen si le bajo suena muy bien

a que se puede deber ??

puede ser que la suspencion sea muy blanda y este desbordando la bobina del entre hierro o golpeando en el fondo??

alguna idea o alguien que le hay pasado se le agradece

a es mi primera reparacion seguro que la practica ayudara mas adelante

gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

hanton dijo:


> . . .pero cuando llego al maximo volumen comenzo a sonar un plak plak al bajarlo un poco ya no sonaba
> 
> despues desarme completamente el otro y lo repare completo pero igual resultado tambien el plak plak a maximo volumen si le bajo suena muy bien
> 
> a que se puede deber ??
> 
> puede ser que la suspencion sea muy blanda y este desbordando la bobina del entre hierro *o golpeando en el fondo??*
> 
> alguna idea o alguien que le hay pasado se le agradece
> 
> a es mi primera reparacion seguro que la practica ayudara mas adelante
> 
> gracias


 
Si , si la suspención es blanda , si el bafle está mal calculado (parlante reenconado ya no es el mismo parlante ) , si te estás pasando de potencia , si te quedó la bobina más abajo , entonces golpea en el fondo.

Para arriba no tiene con que golpear , solo que te arranca el cono 

Saludos !


----------



## hanton

Gracias por la pronta repuesta entonces habrian dos soluciiones a mi parecer 

1. desamar u reforzar la suspencion intermedia entre la bobina y la campana con una segunda suspencion ?

2. despega la bobina y subirla unos cuantos milimetros para que tenga mas distancia l recorrer hasta el fondo

bueno aclaro que en el parlante solo encone sin despegar suspencion intermedia no bobina

gracias y saludos

PSD. A y lo mas importante esta con la misma caja o bafle y e mismo amplificador original


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo que vos llamás suspensión intermedia lo llaman araña.



Y aunque coincidan en el diámetri interior y exterior , no es lo mismo una araña de rango medio , que de woofer ni de subwoofer , ya que la últimas permiten un mayor desplazamiento axial (hacia adelante y hacia atrás).

Lo mismo ocurre con la suspensión , hay de tela engomada , de foam y de caucho , y todas tienen *distinto desplazamiento*.

Por eso te decía que aunque el bafle y el amplificador sean los mismos . . . el parlante ya no lo es.

Es probable que hayas dejado mucha separación entre el cono y la araña , o *que el cono sea mas largo*.
Te cuento un secreto  cuando se hace un parlante todo a nuevo , una vez limpio y preparado , lo primero es saber cual es la altura exacta a la que va a trabajar la bobina , para eso se coloca la bobina suelta y se conectan los cablecitos al amplificador alimentado con 1 khz y baja potencia , entonces la bobina se colocará solita en el sitio que le corresponde , se mide o se marca y se centra con celuloide de radiografias. 
Cuando se repara un parlante , como en tu caso y aunque sea un mero cambio de suspensión de foam , se quita el guardapolvo y se centra con las radiografias.

Los armados en línea son distintos . . .

Quizás como *última* solución , si es un bass reflex , convertirlo en bafle hermético. 

Saludos !


----------



## hanton

ok gracias un que ya me dio lata volver a desarmarlos a si que se me ocurrio usarlos como rango medio ya que ay no producen a mi oido mas que buen sonido y comprar otro juego para los bajos ya que los repare por probar que tal me quedaba y no botarlos que me daban pena tirarlos sabiendo que estaban buenas las bobinas a si que me pondre en campaña de hacer unas cajas nuevas 

gracias por los consejos

saludos.

y apenas tenga la oportunidad de reparar otros lo are en el intento no quedare


----------



## Gabiblues

Saludos, tengo un par de parlantes Sony, creo que es un woofer porque escuche por ahi que los parlantes comunes no tienen la suspension "araña" antes mencionada,

Ahora mi problema son los siguientes:
1- No tengo ninguna especificacion de la bocina, en la parte de atrás (en el imán) solo dice esto: "Sony 1-505-858-11, MALAYSIA MT- MO 8311.
Como veran no tengo ningun dato solo la marca.
2- Al conectar el parlante a una potencia (una muy pequeña, de parlantitos truchitos para pc) este no emite sonido alguno, sin embargo como veran en las fotos este parece estar como nuevo, ni siquiera la suspension tiene rasguño alguno.
Creo que el parlante es de 8"

Y mis inquietudes son las siguientes:
Es posible que la potencia en la q lo probe haya sido tan baja que el parlante no funciono? ya que por lo que veo estimo que debe superar los 100w rms, ademas porque cuando este estaba en su equipo de audio original sonaba con un volumen descomunal.

Aclaro de antemano que el parlante no tiene olor a quemado ni mucho menos, y no se ah usado desde hace varios años, me gustaria repararlo, pero antes de desarmarlo quiero estar seguro al 100% de que esta roto, como veran en la foto el mismo esta como nuevo, por lo que lo unico q se me ocurre es que se haya cortado la bobina, si no es eso no me imagino que pueda ser.

Aca dejo 2 fotos del parlante, espero sea suficiente info y que alguien pueda ayudarme, la regla que esta al lado del parlante es de 30cm, el parlante es extraido de su caja original la cual tenia ademas 3 parlantitos mas q supongo que deben ser medios y un tweeter de plástico muy precario (no subo fotos de estos ultimos ya que todos funcionan y lo que me interesa es el grande XD)


Shot at 2011-09-19


Shot at 2011-09-19

Saludos..


----------



## masaru

Hola ; El parlante efectivamente es un woofer y es de unas 6 pulgadas o 7 pulgadas. para tener la medida exacta hay que medir el ancho de cono incluido la suspencion y dividirlo por 2,54 mm . Para probar si está abierta la bobina y no tenés tester ,usar una pila de 1,5 volts y conectarla a la bornera . Si hace un movimiento hacia arriba o hacia abajo se podria suponer que está bueno.


----------



## Gabiblues

masaru dijo:


> Hola ; El parlante efectivamente es un woofer y es de unas 6 pulgadas o 7 pulgadas. para tener la medida exacta hay que medir el ancho de cono incluido la suspencion y dividirlo por 2,54 mm . Para probar si está abierta la bobina y no tenés tester ,usar una pila de 1,5 volts y conectarla a la bornera . Si hace un movimiento hacia arriba o hacia abajo se podria suponer que está bueno.



Gracias por la respuesta, tengo tester, soy medio nerd usandolo todavia pero me manejo, lo que me sujeris con la pila seria algo relativamente equivalente a medir DCV con el tester?? o deberia colocarlo en continuidad? salu2,.. y graxie de nuevo


----------



## pipa09

Gabiblues, si como mencionas el woofers funcionaba, deberia ahora hacerlo tambien, mas alla de la potencia que uses para probarlo.

Y para descartar dudas si no tiene continuidad desde los bornes, quitale el domo que cubre la bobina, y ahi tendras acceso a los terminales directos de la bobina, si ya no funciona al comprobarla ahi, deberas quitar todo el conjunto y reemplazar.

Saludos!!


----------



## Gabiblues

pipa09 dijo:


> Gabiblues, si como mencionas el woofers funcionaba, deberia ahora hacerlo tambien, mas alla de la potencia que uses para probarlo.
> 
> Y para descartar dudas si no tiene continuidad desde los bornes, quitale el domo que cubre la bobina, y ahi tendras acceso a los terminales directos de la bobina, si ya no funciona al comprobarla ahi, deberas quitar todo el conjunto y reemplazar.
> 
> Saludos!!



Esa es la respuesta que esperaba, lastimosamente, porque como veran esta todo en perfectas condiciones y seria una lastima romperlo para quitarlo, ademas creo que en cono es de aluminio o algo parecido, pero bue ni modo tendre que ver si puedo quitarlo sin romperlo, ya que conseguirlos seria otra calamidad,.. voy a probar disolver los pegamentos con algo a ver si puedo retirarlos sin dañarlos y asi luego usar los mismos, voy a probar con thinner para empezar, si alguien conoce algun otro quimico que remueva las juntas bienvenido sea, salu2 y gracias

Ya lo desarme con mucho cuidado y lo unico que rompi es el diafragma, pude conservar el cono que es lo que mas me interesaba, ahora me gustaria saber si alguien conoce algun comercio en argentina donde pueda comprar los materiales para volver a enconarlo y tambien quisiera saber que calculos deberia hacer al bobinado para conseguir la impedancia y potencia deseada, de hecho estaria bueno saber si con alguna ecuacion en el numero de vueltas del bobinado y/o diametro del alambre magneto podria manipular estos valores a gusto, es decir: suponiendo que el parlante sea de 4 ohms, poder hacerlo de 8 ohms,

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos aquellos que comparten su conocimiento y/o experiencia

salu2


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tolueno es dificil que te lo vendan , es lo que aspiran los Poxi ran.

Podes probar con acetona para las uñas . . .  hacé primero una prueba piloto

¿ Te fijaste que no se hayan cortado las colillas traseras ?

¿ Probaste darle audio y mover las colillas con los dedos ?


----------



## masaru

Hola de nuevo. Lo de la pila es un viejo método para saber cual es el positivo del parlante, La bobina la podés comprar en Laboratorio Montiel , Andalgala 1799 CABA . Tenes que medir el diámetro del perno y consultar si la tienen . Chau


----------



## Gabiblues

masaru dijo:


> Hola de nuevo. Lo de la pila es un viejo método para saber cual es el positivo del parlante, La bobina la podés comprar en Laboratorio Montiel , Andalgala 1799 CABA . Tenes que medir el diámetro del perno y consultar si la tienen . Chau



Muy buen dato masaru muchas gracias, en cuanto pueda me pondre en contacto con esta persona, saludos


----------



## pipa09

El tinher funciona como solvente para despegarlos, eso uso yo, y lo q te conviene es llevar el parlante y que te vendan la bobina que coincida en el entrehierro!
Estas seguro que no funciona la bobina?


----------



## Gabiblues

Estaba seguro, antes de desarmarlo, luego lo comprobe porque estaba quemada, y si el thinner me sirvio bien para no arruinar el cono que esta muy bueno.

Me gustaria intentar bobinarlo yo mismo pero no se si hay alguna ecuacion en particular para calcular el numero de vueltas en relacion a la potencia y/o grosor del alambre en relacion al amperaje, estos datos son del calculo del bobinado de un transformador, y corrijanme si me equivoco, pero el grosor del alambre determina el amperaje y el numero de vueltas ( segun el area del nucleo) determina el voltaje de entrada/salida ya que el primer bobinado de un transformador es la entrada y el segundo la salida.

Lo que yo quiero saber es si hay que tener en cuenta datos de este tipo para saber la potencia que se le va a dar a parlante (segun numero de vueltas que imagino que tambien entra en la ecuacion el area/radio o lo q fuere, ya q es redondo, del nucleo) y si el grosor del alambre determina su impedancia, en el bobinado.

Espero que alguien pueda orientarme un poco en el tema. saludos y gracias por la data.


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

tengo una duda:::
tengo un parlante de 10" y no funcionaba... cuando un dia probando empujo un poco el cono y empezo a sonar pero al soltarlo deja de sonar.. si e pueden ayudar les agradeceria

saludos


----------



## martincartagenero

no se si ya lo han explicado en alguna parte del foro, en realidad no lo he encontrado, viendo la pagina de xonox argentina que provee repuestos, me encuentro con que hay un monton de clases de bobinas, la primer clasificacion es bobinas en cinta de cobre o cinta de aluminio. despues se habla de bobinas clase ap A clase ap C clase ap S clase ap X, bobinas clase n, bobinas de 4 capas, de cuatro capas x, si alguien puede aportar algo muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Quitale el copito y fijate los dos alambrecitos.

Saludos !


----------



## Gabiblues

martincartagenero dijo:


> no se si ya lo han explicado en alguna parte del foro, en realidad no lo he encontrado, viendo la pagina de xonox argentina que provee repuestos, me encuentro con que hay un monton de clases de bobinas, la primer clasificacion es bobinas en cinta de cobre o cinta de aluminio. despues se habla de bobinas clase ap A clase ap C clase ap S clase ap X, bobinas clase n, bobinas de 4 capas, de cuatro capas x, si alguien puede aportar algo muchas gracias



=O ,...........

Creo que va a ser mas facil averiguar quien mato a Kenedy :S

Al menos alguien que sepa en que disiplina se estudia esto, ingenieria en audio/electronica supongo..........


----------



## pipa09

La verdad que los calculos de como fabricar estas bobinas no los se. Simplemente compro la que corresponde, o una similar y listo!!



matiasdanielruiz dijo:


> tengo una duda:::
> tengo un parlante de 10" y no funcionaba... cuando un dia probando empujo un poco el cono y empezo a sonar pero al soltarlo deja de sonar.. si e pueden ayudar les agradeceria
> 
> saludos



De seguro esta cortada la union de las colillas con la bobina, o bien las colillas ya no sirven!!


----------



## martincartagenero

Gabiblues dijo:


> =O ,...........
> 
> Creo que va a ser mas facil averiguar quien mato a Kenedy :S
> 
> Al menos alguien que sepa en que disiplina se estudia esto, ingenieria en audio/electronica supongo..........



yo tambien creia que era mas sensillo, compras una bobina y listo, pero para un mismo parlante podes tener distindos tipos o clases de bobinas, busquen la pagina de repuestos para reparacion de parlantes xonox argentina y ahi estan todas estas clases de bobinas, realmente no se si hay que ser ingeniero pero que esta dificil esta dificil jajaj


----------



## nacho_brc

tengo unos bafles que me hice yo mismo hace un tiempo... y tenia un amplificador que construi yo con el que sonaban de 10.. pero ahora me compre otro amplificador.. y cuando subo el volumen hasta cierto punto andan bien.. pero me paso de ese punto y se siente el ruido que hacen los microfonos.. ruido de acople creo que se llama... a que se puede deber? es como si el parlante empezara a vibrar descontroladamente.. y no dejara que se escuchara la musica.. 

por otro lado uno de los parlantes lo tuve como 2 meses guardado en mi habitacion.. no se en que posicion.. y ahora cuando suena por ahi se sienten ruidos raros... me dijeron que se me podia haber torcido la bobina o algo asi... si o si me tienen que cambiar la bobina o pueden arreglarlo sin tocarlo mucho??? 

gracias por las respuestas de antemano se que me van a dar algunas.. jajaa.. un saludo desde mendoza


----------



## Gabiblues

nacho_brc dijo:


> tengo unos bafles que me hice yo mismo hace un tiempo... y tenia un amplificador que construi yo con el que sonaban de 10.. pero ahora me compre otro amplificador.. y cuando subo el volumen hasta cierto punto andan bien.. pero me paso de ese punto y se siente el ruido que hacen los microfonos.. ruido de acople creo que se llama... a que se puede deber? es como si el parlante empezara a vibrar descontroladamente.. y no dejara que se escuchara la musica..........



El sonido de acople es comun si esta conectado a un microfono (sea de gitarra bajo o de voz), esto se elimina usando un microfono de mejor calidad, aunque de todas formas deberias alejarlo mas del parlante ya q este puede sufrir daños, tambien podes fijarte (a oido nomas) a que frecuencia esta el acople y eso te va a dar una idea de los límites de tu parlante.

Este ruido de acople no es otra cosa que la señal de audio sobrealimentandose, el sonido que sale por el parlante es tomado por el microfono y esto produce un circulo vicioso de amplificacion de señal, tene cuidado porque eso es homicidio culposo de parlantes. Los efectos de microfono como algunos delays y sobre todo los compresores, generan este tipo de acoples tambien, mejor dicho el exeso de los mismos. En cualquier caso deberias alejar el microfono o bien ( en el caso de los mics unidireccionales, quitar el parlante del rango en donde el mic toma su señal.

Yo no se mucho de electronica, pero soy musico y vengo tocando hace años ya y esto es muy comun, ya que uno siempre busca que su cantante este un poquito adelante que el resto de la musica, pero hay un limite para todo, tambien suele producirse el acople si en frente del cono hay una pared o cuerpo que rebota el sonido y este vuelve a entrar al microfono. Si es un microfono de voz, ademas de la calidad del mismo, tambien podes reducir el acople agarrando bien el microfono.

Por ejemplo:






Esta es la forma equivocada de agarrar un microfono. El mic se agarra desde la base, en lo posible lejos de la cabeza del mismo.

A estas estrellas no les pasa esto por diversas razones.
1-Tienen mics, retornos y sonido en general, de calidades super profesionales, para ofrecer sus conciertos millonarios.
2- Le pagan a los mejores ingenieros en audio para que configuren su sonido.
3- Por lo general en vez te tener una banda acompañandolos suelen usar pistas y/o djs, esto es muy distinto a tener una banda completa tocando de fondo (esto es mas comun en lugares cerrados.
4- Aun con todo esto a veces les pasa de todas formas.

Ahora si el microfono que acopla es de una guitarra, por ejemplo, se debe mucho tambien al bobinado "simple" que suelen tener las guitarras, sobre todo las economicas y los modelos tipo strato y/o tele,... si este es tu caso te recomiendo conseguir un microfono de bobina y media para los agudos de la guitarra (es el que esta mas próximo al puente), entonces vas a notar un cambio bastante importante sobre todo en la calidad del sonido, porque no lo se solo te cuento mi experiencia.

De todas formas, y para no divagar tanto, deberias especificar que tenes conectado al ampli que te produce el acople y, de ser posible, si este se produce en frecuencias altas o bajas.


----------



## nacho_brc

jajaj esto es lo gracioso.. si fuera con un microfono me lo creeria... pero lo tengo conectado a la notebook para escuchar musica.... y solo pasa cuando subo el volumen despues de cierto punto... es como si la caja entrara en resonancia y empezara a vibrar descontroladamente el parlante.. y la verdad nose de que frecuencia es el sonido.. pero es un "uuuuhhhhhhhhh" cada vez mas fuerte... supongo que es un tono grave... saludos


----------



## pipa09

nacho_brc dijo:


> jajaj esto es lo gracioso.. si fuera con un microfono me lo creeria... pero lo tengo conectado a la notebook para escuchar musica.... y solo pasa cuando subo el volumen despues de cierto punto... es como si la caja entrara en resonancia y empezara a vibrar descontroladamente el parlante.. y la verdad nose de que frecuencia es el sonido.. pero es un "uuuuhhhhhhhhh" cada vez mas fuerte... supongo que es un tono grave... saludos




X lo q decir si en duido es similar al de un acople, no es muy grave q digamos (el tono me refiero) , probaste con otras fuentes de señal?


----------



## mtssound

hablando de acoples, alguien tiene el esquema de una camara anti-acople?
la otra vez fui a tocar en una sala de ensayo con unos amigos y el loco tenia una, y hasta cantando arriba del parlante no acoplaba!! exelente

si alguien conoce algo de eso avise

saludos


----------



## pipa09

mtssound dijo:


> hablando de acoples, alguien tiene el esquema de una camara anti-acople?
> la otra vez fui a tocar en una sala de ensayo con unos amigos y el loco tenia una, y hasta cantando arriba del parlante no acoplaba!! exelente
> 
> si alguien conoce algo de eso avise
> 
> saludos



Lo mismo podes lograr con un compresor de audio! aca en el foro creo que hay varios circuitos, sino recuerdo mal


----------



## Gabiblues

pipa09 dijo:


> X lo q decir si en duido es similar al de un acople, no es muy grave q digamos ...............



 no es muy grave que digamos,..... podria ser peor 

jaja pero en serio si ese sonido molesto viene de una compu, la verdad coincido con pipa, probaste con un celular u otra pc? (tiro estos ejemplos porque me imagino que tu entrada de señal debe ser la pequeña como la de auriculares)

Yo me hice un equipito de audio similar al que vos mencionas, solo que de una potencia relativamente baja (como los parlantitos que te vienen de regalo cuando compras una PC en GARCARINO y/o FRAVERGA), solo que yo les puse unos parlantes bien piolas y les hice unas cajas de madera recubiertas por dentro con espuma de esa fibra que absorbe los sonidos parasitos.El punto es que si viene por linea la señal no deberia poruqe hacer eso, imagino que mientras lo escuchas en tu equipo a su vez lo estas escuchando en tu notebook (encerrandome en la idea de que el sonido que escuchas es un acople de medio/graves), tambien puede ser el tema de la impedancia, y aca me estoy metiendo en terreno desconocido, porque no se que pasara si, por ejemplo, le meto dos parlantes de 4ohms a un equipo que tira 8 por lado,...

Fuera eso desconozco totalmente la razon, si ese sonido a acople es producido por vibracion te recomiendo que trates de amortiguar los tornillos internos y ajistar bien todo tratando de no dar espacio a vinraciones, tambien esta esa de forrar las cajas por dentro con alguna espuma que absorba sonidos parasitos,.... sino no se me ocurre nada mas,..

PD: Al equipito que me hice mañana voy a ver si le puedo adaptar una bateria de celular para ver si lo puedo hacer inalambrico, deseenme suerte, ya que por ahora lo alimento perfectamente con 4.9v y las baterias de celu tiran 3.7v,..

Salu2


----------



## fercs

nacho_brc dijo:


> jajaj esto es lo gracioso.. si fuera con un microfono me lo creeria... pero lo tengo conectado a la notebook para escuchar musica.... y solo pasa cuando subo el volumen despues de cierto punto... es como si la caja entrara en resonancia y empezara a vibrar descontroladamente el parlante.. y la verdad nose de que frecuencia es el sonido.. pero es un "uuuuhhhhhhhhh" cada vez mas fuerte... supongo que es un tono grave... saludos


 

¿Has provado desactivar el microfono que trae incluido la notebook ? ese tipo de micros son mas omnidireccionales por su tipo de aplicacion y al estar activado de cualquier forma generara acople


----------



## nacho_brc

"¿Has provado desactivar el microfono que trae incluido la notebook ? ese tipo de micros son mas omnidireccionales por su tipo de aplicacion y al estar activado de cualquier forma generara acople"

bueno.. desactive el microfono.. y nada.. sigue en la misma.. la conecte a la pc de escritorio.. y todo perfecto anda de 10 ni un ruido... vuelvo a la notebook.... con o sin cargador.. usando la bateria o no es indistinto.. hace lo mismo... con o sin microfono.. empiezo a creer que la placa de sonido de la notebook es mala.. porque es relativamente nueva la pc... alguna solucion para probar y hacer funcionar correctamente mi notebook?


----------



## Gabiblues

bueno.. desactive el microfono.. y nada.. sigue en la misma.. la conecte a la pc de escritorio.. y todo perfecto anda de 10 ni un ruido... vuelvo a la notebook.... con o sin cargador.. usando la bateria o no es indistinto.. hace lo mismo... con o sin microfono.. empiezo a creer que la placa de sonido de la notebook es mala.. porque es relativamente nueva la pc... alguna solucion para probar y hacer funcionar correctamente mi notebook?[/QUOTE]

Anda al administrador de dispositivos y fijate que esten todos los controladores bien instalados,.. tambien deberias revisar la salida de la notebook, conn otros equipos, quiza esa sea la q mete ruido,...

Para win7 hace click secundario en equipo/propiedades/administrador de dispositivos,


----------



## djtony2010

alguien puede postear paso a paso como reparar driver celenium ? es que tenbgo uno y me gustaria repararlo


----------



## DOSMETROS

djtony2010 dijo:


> alguien puede postear paso a paso como reparar driver celenium ? es que tenbgo uno y me gustaria repararlo


 
Comprás el diafragma nuevo y se cambia facilmente , ya que es autocentrante 

Saludos !


----------



## Futuro Ingeniero

Que tal compañeros, los molesto con una pequeña cuestion  que me ha estado dand vueltas en mi cabeza ultimamente, pues resulta que quiero unos altavoces para mi teatro en casa, pero en vez de gastarme una lana comprandolos quiero enconar unos altavoces que tengo ahi arrumbados los cuales son de 150w y de 4 ohms, el punto es que mi ampli requiere que los altavoces sean minimo de 6ohm, por lo cual estoy planeando cambiarles la bobina a 6 u 8 ohms para asi poder ponerselos al ampli. como ven?? es posible??
Gracias por sus respuestas y consejos..


----------



## osk_rin

claro que es posible, si vas a enconarlos de nuevo, compra una bobina de 8 ohms y si la quieres de 6 quitale vueltas, o comprala de 6 solo es cuestión de preguntarle al señor de la tienda, o yo creo que te sale igual de barato comprar un par de bocinas que venden como reemplazos para las bocinas de minicomponentes de casa aqui en mi ciudad, los venden como en 4 dolares y el tweter como 2 dolares un poco menos ve a darte una vuelta por los negocios de tu ciudad 

si quieres aprender comprate todo y enconalos tu mismo


----------



## Futuro Ingeniero

Gracias oscar, nombre lo que pasa es que aqui en cabo esta muy canijo conseguir piezas de repuesto, tanto asi que ni siquiera pude conseguir unas genericas de 4 ohms, asi que por internet me encargue hoy las bobinas de 6 ohms,
Comprar bocinas de remplazo no me ha tocado ver aqui, e incluso las que venden en las tiendas de segunda o tercera no las bajan de a 300 pesos el par, ademas de que  no estan en buen estado. pero bueno espero para la proxima semana estarles comunicando sobre si pude reparar mis bocinas, saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

orale!

creí que donde yo vivo era un ranchito jajaja, yo las encuentro las de repuesto (genéricas) en 60 u 80 pesos y los tweeters en unos 25 ó 60 pesos, solo que no me he querido comprar unas jaja, precisamente tengo un par de bocinas sony que me encontré en la basura. me encontré tres las dos pequeñas y una de las grandes, son como estas:

la bocina grande trae dos altavoces como se ve en la foto pero el cajón estaba destruido(por algo las tiraron)
y tengo el par de las chicas pero los cajones estaban destruidos tambien, y a una de ellas le comieron el cono las hormigas  bueno solo le hicieron un montón de hoyos 

te comento esto porque las quise reparar y no encontré conos de esa medida :S solo me vendían la bocina completa de el mismo tamaño en 60 pesos jaja, las quería comprar mejor pero hasta ahora no las he comprado XD

si necesitas tips para la reparacion te comento mis experiencias en cuanto a raparacion de bocinas antes seguido las reparaba actualmente ya no 

saludos.


----------



## juan carlos burela

martinorzan dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Que pegamento puedo ocupar para que quede pegado el alambre en el aluminio o kapton ?
> 
> Yo fabrico bobinas, pero he probado todo y no quedan, cuando les pones poder , el alambre se suelta de el cilindrito de kapton o aluminio. Desde ya muchas gracias a quien pueda darme una mano


 
Bueno yo bobino parlantes y uso Araldite , es un pegamento muy fino y resistente y mientras mas se calienta mas se endurece


----------



## angelwind

martinorzan dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Que pegamento puedo ocupar para que quede pegado el alambre en el aluminio o kapton ?
> 
> Yo fabrico bobinas, pero he probado todo y no quedan, cuando les pones poder , el alambre se suelta de el cilindrito de kapton o aluminio. Desde ya muchas gracias a quien pueda darme una mano


 
Resina epoxi (pero de uso industrial) y ponela en un horno eléctrico a 50-60º durante varias horas para curar (endurecer) la resina.


----------



## damiandj

hipilastico dijo:


> Hola ando reparando unos peavey de 15" serie black widow.al quitar el iman me encontrado que la espuma que lleva el iman en la rejilla de el centro estaba desaciendose entoces esta espuma a entrado al entrehierro y todos sus alrededores. ademas tiene como un aceitillo con que producto podria limpiar esto?.
> 
> Un saludo.



hola te cuento no es nada fundido es ferrofluido no lo limpies ya que te proteje la bobina asesorate en intenet





hipilastico dijo:


> Hola ando reparando unos peavey de 15" serie black widow.al quitar el iman me encontrado que la espuma que lleva el iman en la rejilla de el centro estaba desaciendose entoces esta espuma a entrado al entrehierro y todos sus alrededores. ademas tiene como un aceitillo con que producto podria limpiar esto?.
> 
> Un saludo.



es ferrofluido no es nada fundido no lo saques ya que te proteje la bobina saludos asesorate en internet


----------



## Tacatomon

Ferrofluido en un BW de 15"? RLY???

Es conocido que con el tiempo, a las BW con campana en Aluminio se les deteriora el filtro de polvo en el polo ventilado del motor magnético. No tiene ningún tipo de fluido.


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola amigos una pregunta tengo que reparar las suspenciones de 2 wof sony aca en argentina en mataderos hay una casa que te vende todo, la pregunta es la siguiente se puede modificar para que sea mas grave el sonido del parlante o como esta fabricado quedara por siempre?


----------



## masaru

Si te referís a la que se encuentra en la calle Andalgala , lleva el parlante y preguntale las opciones que tenés ; Seguro que te van a ayudar. 
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

VIKINGOXXX dijo:


> hola amigos una pregunta tengo que reparar las suspenciones de 2 wof sony aca en argentina en mataderos hay una casa que te vende todo, la pregunta es la siguiente se puede modificar para que sea mas grave el sonido del parlante o como esta fabricado quedara por siempre?


 

Te pueden ofrecer cambiar el Foam por Goma . . .  pero . . .  hno:


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

gracias amigos por contestar mejor los dejo asi y listo suenan bien(aunque bien es siempre quiero mas jaja)


----------



## miguelgzz5

Hola amigos, he estado buscando como centrar el diafragma de un tweeter, que tuve que abrir para reforzar la conexión de los cables, por que andaba suelta y hacia falso.

He intentado atinarle  pero me queda un poco movida.

Adjunto unas imagenes de explicación ...

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/repararbocina.jpg

No se que sale mas barato.. a fin de cuentas el llamado DRIVER me cuesta uno en 300 pesos y mandarla a reparar en 100 pesos con diafragma nuevo...

espero sus comentarios... saludos.


----------



## pipa09

miguelgzz5 dijo:


> Hola amigos, he estado buscando como centrar el diafragma de un tweeter, que tuve que abrir para reforzar la conexión de los cables, por que andaba suelta y hacia falso.
> 
> He intentado atinarle  pero me queda un poco movida.
> 
> Adjunto unas imagenes de explicación ...
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/repararbocina.jpg
> 
> No se que sale mas barato.. a fin de cuentas el llamado DRIVER me cuesta uno en 300 pesos y mandarla a reparar en 100 pesos con diafragma nuevo...
> 
> espero sus comentarios... saludos.



Es el diafragma correcto??? xq de ese driver , el recambio calza perfecto, como la mayoria, una ves apoyada sobre el domo metalico, se ajusta a la posicion ella sola!!!!


----------



## miguelgzz5

pipa09 dijo:


> Es el diafragma correcto??? xq de ese driver , el recambio calza perfecto, como la mayoria, una ves apoyada sobre el domo metalico, se ajusta a la posicion ella sola!!!!



Deja llegando a la casa, subo fotos correctas, esas fueron de referencia.... gracias por tu pronta respuesta.


----------



## pipa09

miguelgzz5 dijo:


> Deja llegando a la casa, subo fotos correctas, esas fueron de referencia.... gracias por tu pronta respuesta.



Ok, asi podemos ayudarte mejor!!


----------



## djkanna

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una inquietud, espero que me puedan ayudar, tengo un driver de agudos el cual dejo de sonar totalmente, la inquietud mia es para reparalo es suficiente con cambiar el diafragma o hay que remplazar el driver completo? es la primera vez que me pasa esto.
el driver es un mackie de 1" 0008093


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

djkanna dijo:


> tengo un driver de agudos el cual dejo de sonar totalmente, la inquietud mia es para reparalo es suficiente con cambiar el diafragma o hay que remplazar el driver completo?


Consigue el diafragma original y lo reemplazas. Por acá estan imágenes de como lo hice con una de agudos míos: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/355318/


----------



## DavidFelipe

Muy interesante, de echo tengo un parlante que venia con un amplificador de 15 W de guitarra, este funcionó muy bien hasta que empezo a sonar muy raro, se distorsionaba mas y probe de todo antes de darme cuenta que el problema era el parlante, suena como especie de distorsion brillante, eso lo describe, pero la bobina no esta en fricción o la canasta golpeada, com digo, se daño solo, el estado fisico es perfecto, de echo nunca la habia manipulado mas que para removerla del amplificador, es de unas 7" estimo, sonaba bastante duro en guitarra ahora con cualquier señal suena horrible, aun la tengo haber si la puedo arreglar pero no presenta ningun sintoma de los que menciona, cabe la posibilidad de que sea la bobina en si? Ésta no tiene mucho rango de contraccion, porque los bordes son de papel, el mismo material del cono.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tomando el cono con los dedos pulgar e índice de las dos manos en lugares opuestos , subilo y bajalo a ver si no roza.

Si roza vas mal , si no roza podrían ser los alambrecitos que salen de la bobina que se estén cortando.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Bueno creo que falle al decir que no hay friccion, si la hay y ahora que examino es bastante, tal vez no examine bien la vez pasada, en ese caso no creo que haya mucho por hacer ya que el cono viene pegado a la canasta y como es una especie de papel.... en todo caso si hay alguna idea gracias


----------



## plarenas

hola a todos, me pasaron un subwoffer de estos de auto de 12' y como era de esperarse la bobina estaba negra y suelta , ahora quiero bobinar-la el alambre es de 0,5 mm y tiene unos 12 metros el tema es que este parlante es de bobina doble y me entro la duda como iban estas dos boninas, me refiero si va una encima de la otra como les decía estaba todo desarmado así que no pude hacerme la idea les agradecería si alguien me pudiera orientar.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

No hay tal bobinado si sacaste 2 alambre es porque una se bobina una encima de la otra o sea son dos capas una bobina

Saludos


----------



## plarenas

SSTC dijo:


> No hay tal bobinado si sacaste 2 alambre es porque una se bobina una encima de la otra o sea son dos capas una bobina
> 
> Saludos



gracias por contestar, si existen son dos bobinas con dos conectores distintos yo  saque dos bobinas de 4 ohm cada una mira estas fotos


----------



## boloyspe

hola  primero enrollas una bobina,cuando la termines que te quede de 4 omio, despues encima de esta enrrollas la otra tambien de 4 omios, cada bobina soldada en cada terminal y a disfrutar del sonido  saludos


----------



## plarenas

boloyspe dijo:


> hola  primero enrollas una bobina,cuando la termines que te quede de 4 omio, despues encima de esta enrrollas la otra tambien de 4 omios, cada bobina soldada en cada terminal y a disfrutar del sonido  saludos


gracias  vamos a ver como anda.......


----------



## kurioso

Tengo una duda.. la bobina SIEMPRE va al raz del entrehierro?? q*UE* pasa si la dejo mas arriva o q*UE* pasa si la dejo mas abajo??


----------



## Fogonazo

kurioso dijo:


> Tengo una duda.. la bobina SIEMPRE va al raz del entrehierro?? q*UE* pasa si la dejo mas arriva o q*UE* pasa si la dejo mas abajo??



La bobina debe ir en el centro del entre-hierro magnético para que el movimiento pueda ser idéntico y uniforme en ambos sentidos.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## DOSMETROS

kurioso dijo:


> Tengo una duda.. la bobina SIEMPRE va al raz del entrehierro?? q*UE* pasa si la dejo mas arriva o q*UE* pasa si la dejo mas abajo??


 

El método para centrar la bobina , es con una onda de 1 kHz , o sea te bajás el programita que hace de generador de audio a la PC y conectás la bobina suelta en el entrehierro y ella se centra solita , la marcás y armás 

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien

tiene importancia la forma de onda ? o con que sea de 1khz ya es suficiente?  (lo pregunto yo antes que alguien lo pregunte)


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mejor con la senoidal , pero calculo que también se podría con un 555 

Hay que probar , el tema es que con la bobina suelta , ésta se acomoda-centra solita 

Tampoco hay que pasarse y cocinarla.

Con 50 Hz no anda , se sacude demasiado


----------



## edwars

Subido en SubeImagenes.com



hecha a mano...


 Subido en SubeImagenes.com





 Subido en SubeImagenes.com



asi queman los bajos aki...


 Subido en SubeImagenes.com


----------



## David Cruz

Esa última foto parece de alguna disco en el infierno je je


----------



## edwars

David Cruz dijo:


> Esa última foto parece de alguna disco en el infierno je je



eso va más allá del infierno...





DOSMETROS dijo:


> El método para centrar la bobina , es con una onda de 1 kHz , o sea te bajás el programita que hace de generador de audio a la PC y conectás la bobina suelta en el entrehierro y ella se centra solita , la marcás y armás
> 
> Saludos !



Ok y esto lo haría con un amplificador de cuántos watts? Xq el generador de tonos se puede fabricar o se puede descargar


----------



## DOSMETROS

El generador de tonos lo descargás para PC o lo hacés , y la potencia es muy baja , unos miliwwats , *cualquier equipo a muy bajo volumen te sirve*.

Incluso si buscás hay subido en algún lado un archivo de audio 1 kHz o Googlealo.

Saludos !


----------



## plarenas

edwars dijo:


> Subido en SubeImagenes.com
> 
> 
> 
> hecha a mano...
> 
> 
> Subido en SubeImagenes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subido en SubeImagenes.com
> 
> 
> 
> asi queman los bajos aki...
> 
> 
> Subido en SubeImagenes.com



edwars, una consulta con que pegas la el alambre de la bobina al cono????, hice una bobina y le puse esmalte duro como 15 minutos y se desarmo


----------



## nachoti

plarenas dijo:


> edwars, una consulta con que pegas la el alambre de la bobina al cono????, hice una bobina y le puse esmalte duro como 15 minutos y se desarmo



No soy edwars pero meto la cucharada...

Para reparar los parlantes uso una resina epóxica que viene en dos componentes (resina+endurecedor) es transparente y en 10 min ya tienes la firmeza suficiente para hacer las pruebas. Con este producto no he tenido inconvenientes.

Saludos,


----------



## plarenas

nachoti dijo:


> No soy edwars pero meto la cucharada...
> 
> Para reparar los parlantes uso una resina epóxica que viene en dos componentes (resina+endurecedor) es transparente y en 10 min ya tienes la firmeza suficiente para hacer las pruebas. Con este producto no he tenido inconvenientes.
> 
> Saludos,



nachoti, gracias por la respuesta , pero como lo aplicas????


----------



## edwars

plarenas dijo:


> nachoti, gracias por la respuesta , pero como lo aplicas????



No soy nacho, pero yo utilizo al igual q nacho una resina epoxica q se llama soldimix acero plastico, dura mucho fraguando pero es muy buena...



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El generador de tonos lo descargás para PC o lo hacés , y la potencia es muy baja , unos miliwwats , *cualquier equipo a muy bajo volumen te sirve*.
> 
> Incluso si buscás hay subido en algún lado un archivo de audio 1 kHz o Googlealo.
> 
> Saludos !



ok gracias...


----------



## SKYFALL

nachoti dijo:


> Para reparar los parlantes uso una resina epóxica que viene en dos componentes (resina+endurecedor) es transparente y en 10 min ya tienes la firmeza suficiente para hacer las pruebas. Con este producto no he tenido inconvenientes.



Donde consigues esta resina nachoti, es parecida a las "poximas" que vienen en dos componentes?


----------



## armandolopezmx

un amigo que se dedica a  embobinar, las pega con  barniz  transparente que le ponen a los embobinados  de los motores, esto es logico ya que las bobinas se calientan mucho..  Pero ese barniz tiene que ser del tipo que se hornea.  el uso el cajon de un horno de microondas y le puso lampareas incandecentes de 100  watts para producir calor, lo cual hace  que el barniz se seque bien.  este es el metodo que mejor resultado le ha dado.


----------



## plarenas

armandolopezmx dijo:


> un amigo que se dedica a  embobinar, las pega con  barniz  transparente que le ponen a los embobinados  de los motores, esto es logico ya que las bobinas se calientan mucho..  Pero ese barniz tiene que ser del tipo que se hornea.  el uso el cajon de un horno de microondas y le puso lampareas incandecentes de 100  watts para producir calor, lo cual hace  que el barniz se seque bien.  este es el metodo que mejor resultado le ha dado.



entonces ese pudo ser mi problema no tenia idea que se horneaba , porque use ese mismo esmalte en mi bobinado lo deje secar por unos 4 dias y al rato de usarlo se despego


----------



## nachoti

Ferchito dijo:


> Donde consigues esta resina nachoti, es parecida a las "poximas" que vienen en dos componentes?



Ferchito,

Te cuento que esa resina es efectivamente similar a las Poximas y la consigo en los almacenes Home Center, uso la que dice 10 Min. y seca bastante rápido, ya que hay una versión de fraguado lento y creo que para los que andamos con afán no es recomendable.

Respecto a su aplicación, es más que todo cuestión de paciencia y algo de rapidez para evitar que empiece a secarse antes de terminar, la aplico con una muy pequeña espátula, o en su defecto con la punta de un destornillador de pala teniendo cuidado de esparcirla uniformemente es las superficies a pegar, a veces he tenido la necesidad de aplicar previamente un poco de pegante instantáneo para fijar las piezas mientras aplico el epóxico.

Saludos,


----------



## edwars

Yo utilizó sta cuando stoy armando el conos, arañas y bobinas.
http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/fotos/previo/thump_7633072usos.jpg


----------



## osk_rin

que tal compañeros.

hace un tiempo me encontre unos parlantes sony que estaban en la basura, tengo unos cuandos de ellos pero solo tengo un par osea dos iguales, el detalle es que he buscado es cono por todos lados y no lo encuentro, y se me ocurria lo siguiente:
Ver el archivo adjunto 70223

como se puede observar hay un parlante de los pequeños que tiene muchos agujeros, bueno no se que tan buena idea serapero se me ocurria usar papel higienico "de rollo" patra ponerle pegamnte yo parchar el hueco, y porque pense en papel higienico y no en otro? porque el que traen los prlantes no es totalmente rigiodo sino que es como "fibroso" y el papel higienico tiene una textura parecida 
¿que opinan? alguno a parchado algun parlante con algun metodo que de buenos resultados?
agradeceria sus comentarios 

saludos.


----------



## plarenas

osk_rin dijo:


> que tal compañeros.
> 
> hace un tiempo me encontre unos parlantes sony que estaban en la basura, tengo unos cuandos de ellos pero solo tengo un par osea dos iguales, el detalle es que he buscado es cono por todos lados y no lo encuentro, y se me ocurria lo siguiente:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 70223
> 
> como se puede observar hay un parlante de los pequeños que tiene muchos agujeros, bueno no se que tan buena idea serapero se me ocurria usar papel higienico "de rollo" patra ponerle pegamnte yo parchar el hueco, y porque pense en papel higienico y no en otro? porque el que traen los prlantes no es totalmente rigiodo sino que es como "fibroso" y el papel higienico tiene una textura parecida
> ¿que opinan? alguno a parchado algun parlante con algun metodo que de buenos resultados?
> agradeceria sus comentarios
> 
> saludos.



 te va a afectar el desempeño de los parlantes ya que se te va a poner mas pesado el cono con los parches y le va a ser mas dificil a la bobina mover ese papel higenico y pegamento, deberias volver a enconar el parlante, bueno esa es mi opinion..........


----------



## edwars

plarenas dijo:


> te va a afectar el desempeño de los parlantes ya que se te va a poner mas pesado el cono con los parches y le va a ser mas dificil a la bobina mover ese papel higenico y pegamento, deberias volver a enconar el parlante, bueno esa es mi opinion..........



Tienes mucha razón, hace mucho tiempo se me ocurrió esa misma idea y fue un desastre para el parlante por el poco rendimiento q tenía...


----------



## osk_rin

gracias por las sugerencias, mi intención siempre ha sido re-enconar las bocinas pero dada la situación de que no encuentro el cono para repararlas tenia que intentar una solución jejej veré si consigo los conos en alguna parte


----------



## Tacatomon

osk_rin dijo:


> gracias por las sugerencias, mi intención siempre ha sido re-enconar las bocinas pero dada la situación de que no encuentro el cono para repararlas tenia que intentar una solución jejej veré si consigo los conos en alguna parte



Yo intentaría con un poco de cartulina. Estamos de acuerdo que no irán a parar a un Line Array... Así que la reparación no será crítica. 

Saludos al foro!


----------



## edwars

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo intentaría con un poco de cartulina. Estamos de acuerdo que no irán a parar a un Line Array... Así que la reparación no será crítica.
> 
> Saludos al foro!



Es buena la idea pero sería mejor aún sí consiguiera partes d otro cono, igual o parecido.


----------



## osk_rin

tacato es buena idea, pero algo parecido a lo que dijo edwards hare, intentare adaptar el cono comprare uno de mayor tamaño, solo conque el "embudo" del el cono concuerde con el original, lo recortare lo mas preciso posible, y reciclare la suspencion de el original los pegare  haber que tal me va con eso. les comento cuando tenga avances


----------



## osk_rin

bueno como no había conos de la medida pues me puse a adaptar unos de 6 1/2" y aquí están las fotos que dicen mas que las palabras


----------



## Tacatomon

Mira mira! Que bonito, que bonito! Hasta ganas me dan de reparar algunos altavoces viejos que tengo por ahí. Pero no... Mejor los compro nuevos 

Enhorabuena por el trabajo!


----------



## osk_rin

jaja si soy bien cabrón, me quedaron como conos comprados jajaj, mañana termino, solo me hace falta pegarles la bobina y suspencion


----------



## osk_rin

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mira mira! Que bonito, que bonito! Hasta ganas me dan de reparar algunos altavoces viejos que tengo por ahí. Pero no... Mejor los compro nuevos
> 
> Enhorabuena por el trabajo!



jaja muchas gracias compa tacato, nada mas deje la flojera a un lado, y pues repare solo los que considere de buena calidad o que estén en mejores condiciones  
yo los repare por falta de dinero, en los dos conos me lleve 24pesos MX osea poco menos de 2 dolares, y pegamento ahí tenia, solo invertí tiempo
espero que suenen bien


----------



## osk_rin

hoy termine de reparar los parlantes, han quedado bonitos aqui les dejo las respectivas fotos


----------



## plarenas

excelente trabajo osk_rin, felicitaciones seguro que quedaron mejor que repararlos con papel higenico , se ven muy bien.


----------



## edwars

Pana buen trabajo, x lo menos aki en venezuela hay q hacerlo de esa manera también x la escasez de repuestos y material de trabajo q hay en algunas ciudades...


----------



## osk_rin

gracias 

pues me daba peresa hacer eso, pero me decidi a repararlos solo me hacen falta sus bafles


----------



## DavidFelipe

Excelente reparacion, claro que hay casos en los que es mejor buscar un nuevo y mejor parlante, tengo uno dañado porque la bobina hace friccion, intente repararlo pero no logre nada y si dañe la suspension pero porque esta era de papel, no de goma, es decir el parlante era de baja gama,potencia y precio. Felicidades


----------



## dt0029

sorprendido....excelente trabajo!!!!!!!!


----------



## tone1112

alguien me podria ayudar 

tengo problemas para soldar las bobinas  o las puntas mas bien de las bobinas  que vienen con alambre plano a la trencilla de la bocina  , pido ayuda ya que limando el hilo de la bobina y aplicando pasta para soldar y la soldadura normal no agarra la soldadura ,me doy por vencido no se agarra la soldadura a el alambre plano  de la bobina para poder unirlo y  soldarlo a la trencilla de la bocina . espero alguien me de un tip o una solucion.

saludos y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Cuando limpiaste el alambre, ¿ Se lo ve color cobre ? o ¿ Da la impresión de ser otro metal ?

Si fuera aluminio, *NO* se suelda


----------



## tone1112

es color aluminio a la hora de ya quedar raspado o limado

entonces ahi alguna posible solucion a esto como se puede unir esta tipo de bobinas a la trencilla

mas bien quise decir como se puede unir en este caso que no se pude soldar


----------



## Fogonazo

Fogonazo dijo:


> .....Si fuera aluminio, *NO* se suelda



Si el alambre es de aluminio, lo debes remachar a la colilla de cobre con algo así





El remache une el alambre de la bobina, cono del parlante y la colilla.


----------



## el-rey-julien

proba esto,moja con aceite el alambre de aluminio,luego lo raspas sin quitar el aceite y luego lo sueldas con estaño y el estaño *si *queda pegado al alambre de aluminio ya lo puedes soldar,
=================================================================
el aluminio se oxida rapidamente en contacto con el oxigeno del aire ,por ese motivo no se pega el estaño,pero si cubres el aluminio con alguna solucion que no permita el contacto con el aire si es posible soldarlo con estaño ,cubrís con aceite o vaselina lo raspas bien y esa parte raspada no esta oxidada,entonces lo puedes soldar

PD:
*     mas fácil lo que dijo fogonazo*


----------



## tone1112

ok queda entendido ,entonces no hay forma de soldarlos es usar este tipo de remaches para que queden unidas las dos parte.



ok gracias probare la parte que me dices amigo el-rey-julien , y gracias al sr Fogonazo , seguire los consejos de ambos ,para mi esta resuelta mi duda .mil gracias.


----------



## tone1112

La pregunta del dia de hoy es , como centrar un iman que se decentro por una caida o por que recibir un golpe fuerte , no se por ejemplo de una bocina de 18" o una bocina chica comun  y corriente de 5 " ,cual es la forma correcta de hacerlo o que tecnica usar , yo lo e intentado a  golpez jejejeje , usando micas y golpendo el lado contrario a donde esta la mica y asi centrarlo poco a poco , quisiera saber si me pueden dar algun tip de como hacerlo de una forma mas facil ya que si logro centrarlos pero es muy complicada la forma de hacerlo y algunas veses no lo e logrado. gracias y saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

tone1112 dijo:


> La pregunta del dia de hoy es , como centrar un iman que se decentro por una caida o por que recibir un golpe fuerte , no se por ejemplo de una bocina de 18" o una bocina chica comun  y corriente de 5 " ,cual es la forma correcta de hacerlo o que tecnica usar , yo lo e intentado a  golpez jejejeje , usando micas y golpendo el lado contrario a donde esta la mica y asi centrarlo poco a poco , quisiera saber si me pueden dar algun tip de como hacerlo de una forma mas facil ya que si logro centrarlos pero es muy complicada la forma de hacerlo y algunas veses no lo e logrado. gracias y saludos.




Más o menos así le hago yo. Y para dejarlos fijos en su lugar... Unas fotos valen más que mil palabras. 

Solo que ahorita ya se está haciendo de noche y no saldrían bien. Te las debo para mañana. 

Saludos!


----------



## tone1112

Tacatomon dijo:


> Más o menos así le hago yo. Y para dejarlos fijos en su lugar... Unas fotos valen más que mil palabras.
> 
> Solo que ahorita ya se está haciendo de noche y no saldrían bien. Te las debo para mañana.
> 
> Saludos!



gracias por responder ,espero las fotos para mañana.

si alguien mas tiene alguna forma diferente de centrar un iman  lo agradeceria , si lo comenta.aludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Tal como lo describes, así centro los imanes Jajaja, A costa de no desarmar todo el conjunto magnético.

Pero, los sujeto al chasis a modo de prensa con 2 pernos pasantes. Ya lo verás!

Saludos


----------



## tone1112

si gracias por las respuestas espero las fotos para mañana aqui pendiente.


----------



## Tacatomon

He aquí las fotos de mi arreglo para un Woofer de 12" con el imán des-centrado a causa de un golpe.









































Sale calor! Gente bonita!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saludos Compatriota!


----------



## tone1112

gracias por subir las fotos como lo  dijiste ayer ,te agradesco ,me servira mucho para futuras reparaciones.


----------



## osk_rin

muy buena mexicanada!!! jjajaa 

oftopic
y el beyblade??? los recuerdo de la secundaria jajaja.... quieres mas!!! azucar!! uuun poco mass!!!


----------



## cites

tacatomon pero como hases para que el perno central quede alineado con la bobina y el espacio para que se mueva la bobina
yo centro con un centrador de alunio pero saco  todo


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo uso las comunes "Tarjetas de presentación. Uso 2. Pasan normalmente entre el espacio de la bobina y el perno central. Con ellas me guío para que con golpes quede centrado el motor magnético de nuevo. Esos altavoces tiene fácil unos 15años así que es fácil que se dañen al manejarlos.


----------



## tone1112

cites dijo:


> tacatomon pero como hases para que el perno central quede alineado con la bobina y el espacio para que se mueva la bobina
> yo centro con un centrador de alunio pero saco  todo



que es un centrador de alunio disculpa la pregunta ?


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo creo que quiso decir "Aluminio"

Usa una lámina de aluminio para centrar el motor magnético.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo creo que quiso decir "Aluminio"
> 
> Usa una *lámina de aluminio* para centrar el motor magnético.


 
Entiéndase tijera y lata de cOCA-cOLA o cerveza 

Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entiéndase tijera y lata de cOCA-cOLA o cerveza
> 
> Saludos !



Satamente


----------



## alis castilllo

algien sabe la altura de bobina de un bajo mivic´s 18 pulagada el de 600w o como carcular la altura de una bobina en cualquier bajo o bocina


----------



## tone1112

gracias por responder a mi duda


----------



## cites

perdon pero no es tijera y lata de coca  es una lamina de aluminio de alrededor de 1mm 1/2 redondeada con el yunque para  que quede redonda y luego si laminas mas finitas para derle la terminacion del centrado pero para haser todo eso saco el como la bobina la suspencion todo loago nuevo y para pegar los polares uso una mescla de resina epoxi con endurecedor queda perfecto y si tiene oxido  lo mando a sincar (sincar es un metodo de de recubriniento de sing ) galvanoplastica
(perdon por los horrores ortograficos pero esa parte de mi cerebro se murio cuando naci )y san google me da fiaca usarlo )


----------



## Dario

aqui halle este interesante videotutorial de reparacion de parlantes. en los 90s practique un poco de reparacion de parlantes pero al ultimo se habian puesto tan baratos que ni convenia perder el tiempo... en estos ultimos años, he estado llevandole este trabajo a una conocida casa de mi ciudad, pero ultimamente se han puesto como decimos aqui, careros, te cobran cualquier cosa para arreglarte un parlante. en estos dias voy a averiguar donde se consiguen actualmente estos repuestos para empezar de nuevo, tengo un par de parlante pioneer 12" para practicar jeje...


----------



## roymaxi

un dato si van a enconar su propio parlante la fabrica de bobinas y copos, conos,suspenciones lo mas barato XONOX ARGENTINA en avellaneda...son los que le venden a lab, montiel etc etc esta en google ademas si no saben les asesoran son muy buena gente.....


----------



## tone1112

Problema con bajo faital pro 18" con iman de neodimio ,pues me trajeron a repara un par de 18 nunca habia reparado una de estas ,trae embobinado por dentro y por fuera de la bobina , no puse mucha atencion a eso 
las repara pero le puse una bobina normal que porcierto es de 4" de cackton ,pero sorpresa no funcionan no se escucha nada se escucha muy pero muy bajo casi inperseptible, no se a que se deba si es por que no le puse la bobina con doble embobinado o si le afecte que sea de cakton la que le puse o el iman ya dio su tiempo de vida o no se jejeje por eso me aserco a ustedes, investigue un poco y se meciona que es neodimio tiene mas baja resistencia al calor cuando me las trajeron estaba muy pero muy quemadas,no se si perdio el ima su fuerza  por el calor extremo o no se a que se deba espero me ayuden

a resolverlo ya que no se si sea por que deba llebar la bobina con embobinado como el original  o si le afecta ponerle una bobina normal , o le afecto la alta temperatura a que estubo expuesto el iman  y perdio su fuerza o no se.gracias por su atencion.

Bajo  18" faital pro Mod - W18N8 1000 watts 8 ohms bobina 4"   al parecer estan descontinuados no se si salieron con algun defecto. este modelo


----------



## tone1112

existe alguna maquina especial o casera con la cual se desmagnetizen  los imanes de una bocina  y en su caso volver a magnetizar  la bocina para poder maniobrar el iman digamos un ejemplo centrarlo por ejemplo una de 18" que se haya  desentrado el iman .agradesco su pronta repsuesta


----------



## Fogonazo

tone1112 dijo:


> existe alguna maquina especial o casera con la cual se desmagnetizen  los imanes de una bocina  y en su caso volver a magnetizar  la bocina para poder maniobrar el iman digamos un ejemplo centrarlo por ejemplo una de 18" que se haya  desentrado el iman .agradesco su pronta repsuesta



No, se podría llegar a hacer tal dispositivo, pero no sería sencillo ni económico, ademas algunos imanes de algunos parlante no se pueden desmagnetizar.

Si el parlante lo justifica buscaría lograr el centrado mediante alguna solución de tipo mecánica


----------



## DOSMETROS

A veces se puede golpear de costado en el disco trasero que sostiene el perno hasta centrarlo (se verifica que no roce , moviendo el cono hacia arriba y hacia abajo) entonces se debe pegar dicho disco contra el iman y a su vez el iman contra el otro disco (entrehierro)


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A veces se puede golpear de costado en el disco trasero que sostiene el perno hasta centrarlo (se verifica que no roce , moviendo el cono hacia arriba y hacia abajo) entonces se debe pegar dicho disco contra el iman y a su vez el iman contra el otro disco (entrehierro)



Algo como lo que hizo Taca por aquí: *#233*


----------



## tone1112

gracias por sus respuestas sr Fogonazo gracias DOSMETROS  , agradesco la atencion ,me han sacado de esta duda.gracias.


----------



## osk_rin

una pregunta, si refuerzo la "araña, centrador" de una bocina osea si le pongo 2 pegadas, la FS subirá??


----------



## Fogonazo

osk_rin dijo:


> una pregunta, si refuerzo la "araña, centrador" de una bocina osea si le pongo 2 pegadas, la FS subirá??



Posiblemente pero *¿ Y la compliancia ?*


----------



## osk_rin

gracias por responder fogo 

primero desconozco la palabra así que la investigue:



> Una compliancia acústica
> es una pequeña masa de aire capaz de comprimirse o expandirse sin desplazamiento apreciable. Un caso típico es el aire dentro de un pequeño tubo cerrado en un extremo. Otro, el aire en una cavidad con un pequeño orificio. En cualquier caso las dimensiones de la cavidad deben ser mucho menores que la longitud de onda a los efectos de garantizar que la presión aumenta uniformemente en todo el volumen de gas. Igual que en el caso de la masa acústica, bastará que la dimensión máxima de la cavidad sea menor que λ/36 para un error del 1%



entonces supongo que te refieres al desplazamiento del cono, traducido en desplazamiento de aire producido por el woofer?


----------



## Fogonazo

osk_rin dijo:


> gracias por responder fogo
> 
> primero desconozco la palabra así que la investigue:



 



> entonces supongo que te refieres al desplazamiento del cono, traducido en desplazamiento de aire producido por el woofer?



Satamente 

El desplazamiento del cono debe responder de la forma mas lineal posible al impulso eléctrico, cualquier cosa que la bobina deba mover, incluso el propio peso del cono, afecta la calidad de la respuesta.

Particularmente la araña agrega una rigidez mecánica importante.
Si esta no está montada al aire, con ventilación de arriba y abajo, se convierte en un pistón amortiguador, y cuanto mas tramada como serían 2 arañas superpuestas peor.


----------



## osk_rin

que buena cátedra 

yo quería hacer eso para re enconar un pequeño sub de 8", puesto que si es muy ligero parece desarmarse con los sonidos graves, :S


----------



## Fogonazo

Coloca el parlante en un gabinete sellado, eso ayuda a disminuir el desplazamiento del cono y por ende evitar que la bobina se salga del campo magnético o la suspensión haga tope = Horrible distorsión


----------



## gramatiquero

Hola, quisiera saber si a alguien le paso esto con algún tipo de parlante como estos Leea 223 cx que tienen el tweeter dentro del woofer:
El tema es que me hice de dos cajas leea 2015 con un 223 cx cada una (una hermosura de cajas) y a uno de los parlantes no le sonaban bien los agudos... Entonces desarme la caja y noté luego de muchas pruebas, que si meto los dedos dentro del parlante, por la parte trasera (desde el imán) y empujo muy levemente el cono de cartón hacia el centro, entonces el tweeter se conecta y suena bien. 
Pareciera que hay algún falso contacto o un cable cortado y que si lo muevo, conecta. Pero no me animo a despegarle la felpa que cubre el tweeter, además de que está pegada con una resina re dura. 
Alguien puede saber cómo sacarme de este brete? El tema es que estoy en El Bolsón, re lejos de la capital, y me da lástima que por solo apoyarle los dedos suene y sino, deje de sonar. Será una pavada o será que tiene deformada la bobina del tweeter? Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo

No recuerdo específicamente ese parlante, pero lo describes es síntoma de la colilla flexible cortada, al moverse el cono se conecta y desconecta.
Mira en el tema sobre reparación de parlante como se repara.


----------



## gramatiquero

Gracias Fogonazo. Saludos.


----------



## chauupinela

Hola amigos, tengo una preguntita para quien sepa, con que se pega la bobina de un tweeter a la membrana del mismo? Vale aclarar que el filo de la bobina es finita como un papel, se me ocurrio la gotita, pero me da poco margen de tiempo para trabajar. Ideas?

gracias ante todo, Ernesto


----------



## Fogonazo

chauupinela dijo:


> Hola amigos, tengo una preguntita para quien sepa, con que se pega la bobina de un tweeter a la membrana del mismo? Vale aclarar que el filo de la bobina es finita como un papel, se me ocurrio la gotita, pero me da poco margen de tiempo para trabajar. Ideas?
> 
> gracias ante todo, Ernesto



Gotita "Gel" 





Da tiempo de corregir la posición.

Por otro lado, los adhesivos en base a cianocrilato (gotita) no forman cuerpo (Volumen) así que no me parece la mejor opción y si están expuestos al aire tardan bastante en fraguar, son anaeróbicos, fraguan con *"La ausencia"* de aire.


----------



## chauupinela

Gracias Fogonazo, me acorde después de la existencia de la gotita gel, aunque lo que escribís del cianocrilato me confunde un poco.
Sirve o no sirve? ja ja, por las dudas compre uno de otra marca que es "gel"
Gracias


----------



## ocarbone

El Sr. Fogonzzzo tiene razon, pero en reemplzo de la gotita utilce,  la marca Loctite, en un Tweeter DAS, donde estaba suelta la bobina de la menbrana, hace años que esta funcionando en un boliche. La gotita tiene menor cantidad de principio activo.


----------



## chauupinela

Gracias *por* el consejo, ya la pegue con un gel, creo que quedo bien ya que no la probé exhaustivamente.
Ahora, me pregunto por que se despego? Mucha rosca?
Subo fotos, como verán es un tweeter "lindo" y no tenía ganas de perderlo, así que me decidí a desarmarlo, de bruto forcé la carcasa de chapa de atrás que en realidad salía simplemente girándola hacia un lado, ja ja. Por suerte funciona!!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

No usen cianocrilato,ni en la version con caucho,a corto plazo se reseca tanto que se vuelve quebradizo y la bobina se acaba despegando,y cuando digo corto plazo hablo de meses,y en ocasiones semanas,y aclaro,que nadie me venga con contrariedades,que esto lo se por experiencia,ademas al hacerlo trabajar a frecuencias altas ayuda a que se quiebre antes,como el cristal.
Usen alguna resina de epoxi,la que se usa para unir cristal,cristal con metal,etc,hay alguna de dos componentes rapida,soporta bien las vibraciones,da tiempo a trabajar y centrar la bobina,no es rigida del todo,al igual que el pegamento original del tweeter.



Es lo que yo utilizo para reconstruir bobinas,y es eterno,aunque la bobina sufra mucha traccion mecanica no se despega,ademas con la temperatura se vuelve aun mas resistente,pero no quebradizo,siempre conserva su propiedad semielastica,mas bien plastica.

Tambien tienen resinas de similares caracteristicas que se activan por ultravioleta,precisamente las que se usan en la construccion de los altavoces,lo bueno de esta ultima es que se seca cuando tu quieres y no tienes que esperar tanto.


----------



## chauupinela

Gracias por el comentario, cuando se despegue la próxima vez usare tu técnica.
Por ahora funciona bien con el gel.
Esa resina epoxi como se pide y donde se consigue?
Gracias
Ernesto


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Si,pero el problema que vas a tener es que el cianocrilato va a seguir ahi,tienes que comprar el disolvente de cianocrilato,te lo digo porque cuando me paso la primera vez tuve que comprar el disolvente para eliminar los restos,ya que si pones la resina lo otro sigue ahi y te dara problemas,de todas formas yo te hablo desde la experiencia con drivers y tweeters pro,que tienen que manejar mucha potencia y abusos.
Yo la resina la compro en cualquier ferreteria.Tu pidela como para pegar cristal,cristal con metal,etc...
La gotita en vez de sacarte del apuro lo que hace es complicarlo cada vez mas,ahh,el disolvente vale tanto como el cianocrilato y vienen la misma cantidad de gramos,pero dura muxo,una vez aplicado hay que esperar que actue,todo depende de la cantidad a disolver,pueden ser minutos o horas,luego esto se aclara con agua,si,con agua,y por ultimo disolvente universal para hacer la union con la resina epoxi.


----------



## chauupinela

Aha, me parece que no tengo mucho espacio para tanto manipuleo.
Rezo por que eso no pase!!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Tienes espacio de sobra,te hablo de que repare tweeter pequeños,solo que tienes que tener cuidado y paciencia.En tu tweeter no se te ocurra hechar disolvente,tengo dudas de que se destruya la membrana.


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola a todos 

Primero que nada el aporte es muy bueno, completo y bien explicado 
Les quiero preguntar lo siguiente para saber si es cierto o no:

La semana pasada me habían regalado un par de bafles de un estéreo panasonic SB-HM895, aquí les dejo una foto de estos bafles (la foto la saqué de la web)






Cuando las probé sonaban "bien", con una distorsión del amplificador porque lo saturé de más 
Entonces apenas ayer las abrí para limpiarlas y arreglar los capacitores de los tweeters porque sonaban horrible!
Abrí el primer bafle, probé cada bocina por separado y las 3 funcionaban correctamente.

Pero cuando abrí el segundo bafle todo parecía que estaba bien, probé la bocina para los sonidos bajos y estaba bien, probé el tweeter y estaba abierto, pero al probar la bocina para sonidos medios me dí cuenta que al conectarla a un amplificador de 35W al subirle apenas a 1/3 parte del volumen comenzaba a distorsionar el sonido. Al principio creí que era el ampli, pero probé otras bocinas en el mismo ampli y sonaban bien.
En resumen: La bocina parece que tiene la bobina deformada porque al mover el cono manualmente se oye un ruido de algo rozando.

Leí en otro lado que esto se debe a que la bobina se ha deformado, se está rozando contra el núcleo o porque la bobina tiene mucho tiempo y le pudo entrar polvo.

La ultima opción podría ser también porque los bafles tienen años que se compraron y tienen años de no usarse, cuando fuí a recogerlos estaban arrumbados en un ambiente con mucha tierra.
Antes de abandonarlas las usaban para un amplificador de 30W con un TDA que no recuerdo cual era, conectando estos bafles con otros en paralelo que eran de 100W mas o menos y a todo volumen (imaginense a quien se le ocurre conectar unas 6 bocinas de 8 ohm en paralelo por canal!) y nunca dieron queja, pero esta es la que no suena bien y no se que sea. Nunca las saturaron porque el amplificador es para carro y es de 30W y según la potencia de estos bafles son de unos 30W.

Creen que en realidad la bocina esté volada como dicen por ahi o sea que suena así porque llevan años sin usarse y peor, las dejan en un ambiente sucio y con mucha tierra, polvo....
pero esta es la unica que se queja emitiendo esos ruidos horribles como si raspara carton contra una superficie irregular.

salu2!


----------



## Fogonazo

Lo que estas consultando no tiene nada que ver con el tema que se está tratando y se ha respondido, dentro del Foro, en innumerables oportunidades.

Los reproductores que conforma el gabinete NO tienen, NI deben tener, la misma capacidad de manejo de potencia.

Un valor de relación bastante habitual es:
60% Woofer
25% Mid Range
15% Tweeter 

Es decir que cada componente "maneja" ese porcentaje de la potencia aplicada al gabinete.


----------



## reMixer

hola, he buscado como pegar una bobina movil, o mas dicho el pegamento pero no he encontrado nada aun, ya que solo nombran productos de otros paises y ni siquiera puedo saber  su composicion para buscar equivalentes en Chile. 
Bueno mencionan Unipox, sera asi como el fastix o es un epoxico de dos componentes? entonces se pareceria mas al poxipol? muchas gracias .


----------



## Fogonazo

Fastix: No creo que te sirva, yo lo empleo pra reforzar las colillas de cobre flexible.
Unipox: Posiblemente si 


Ver el archivo adjunto 31955


----------



## djuanje

hola gente, que tal. quería preguntarles sobre la compra de estos kits de reparación de parlantes, a quienes puedo contactar para conseguir kits, yo soy de córdoba y quería saber quienes me recomiendan tanto en precio como calidad y tambien en disponibilidad. Acá en córdoba no hay que yo sepa distribuidores que traigan repuestos, y hay que hacer los pedidos a b.s a.s capital federal y demás. por eso quería ver si me dan una mano y me dan algunos distribuidores de su confianza con quienes posiblemente estén trabajando. Actualmente tengo un leea 12 be 150 que me hace falta el kit completo, solo tengo la estructura con su imán y un bomber bicho papao de 15 que tengo que repararle el ala. desde ya muchas gracias y espero que me puedan ayudar. saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

djuanje dijo:


> hola gente, que tal. quería preguntarles sobre la compra de estos kits de reparación de parlantes, a quienes puedo contactar para conseguir kits, yo soy de córdoba y quería saber quienes me recomiendan tanto en precio como calidad y tambien en disponibilidad. Acá en córdoba no hay que yo sepa distribuidores que traigan repuestos, y hay que hacer los pedidos a b.s a.s capital federal y demás. por eso quería ver si me dan una mano y me dan algunos distribuidores de su confianza con quienes posiblemente estén trabajando. Actualmente tengo un leea 12 be 150 que me hace falta el kit completo, solo tengo la estructura con su imán y un bomber bicho papao de 15 que tengo que repararle el ala. desde ya muchas gracias y espero que me puedan ayudar. saludos!



Aquí tienes algunas direcciones de vendedores de partes de parlantes.

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#argentina


----------



## djuanje

Muchas gracias Fogonazo, me pondré al tanto.. saludos..


----------



## cdaf_1986

alguien sabria donde comprar alambre cobre esmaltado plano, es que necesito hacer la bobina de un  sub xplod que no consigo..


----------



## elbardila

Saludos amigos del foro.
Ante todo gracias a quienes se detengan a revisar esta consulta. Por vocasion de reparador, de la que creo sufrimos la mayoria de los aca presentes, encontre tirado un bafle en una chatarreria local, con la logica exposicion al agua, sol, golpes, etc. En una inspeccion inicial veo que gracias a la instalacion dentro del gabinete de plastico y madera preformada los parlantes y twiters se encuentran en relativo buen estado. En el taller los pude probar con multimetro y aplicandoles audio y para mi sorpresa y alegria todos funcionan.
Mi pregunta es la siguiente, devido a la humedad el cono del parlante mas grande esta decolorado y manchado, al parecer se le ha caido una fina capa de su material, sin embargo como comento da un sonido normal ( pues digo para mi oido que no es exigente), y quisiera saber si le puedo aplicar algun material para remplazarlo. Este cono es de carton.
El gabinete de madera si no sirve y pienso construir uno apropiado con los datos que he encontrado aca.
Una pregunta mas, cual es la verdadera potencia del parlante ya que dice en su parte trasera 20 Cm 8 ohm  16 W
Anexo imagenes.

Gracias.


----------



## sergiot

Se podría aplicar algún tipo de pintura que le brinde cuerpo al cono y evitar que la zona debilitada por el agua se rompa, pero eso le agregaría peso al mismo, aunque puede que los beneficios de reforzar el cono superen al cambio de funcionamiento por aumento del peso del mismo.

Podes leer el post sobre mediciones de parámetros TS con el Arta y en base a eso diagramar el bafle, no digo que el original no corresponda, pero por los años que tiene el bafle puede que las medidas sean mas comerciales que optimas, por lo visto son Sharp, en los 80 hacían muy buenas cosas.

Todo lo que quieras y puedas hacerles, depende de tus ganas y el resultado final depende mucho de la calidad de los parlantes, si te gustan como suenan asi sueltos, seguramente sonaran mucho mejor en su bafle optimizado.


----------



## elbardila

Gracias por tu comentario, siendo de carton el cono seria aconsejable una pintura de base de agua o aceite.
Saludos


----------



## Gera Farias

Alguien que pueda orientarme sobre alguna web o aqui algun post que hable acerca de la potencia de las altavoces? es decir; qué factores influyen para eso, tamaño del iman, de la bobina etc, es que tengo por aqui una peavey black widow de 15" que quiero re enconar (actualmente está sólo el chasis y el iman, y en la tienda de electrónica donde venden el material para re enconarla, no me pudieron aclarar el tema, pues yo quisiera que fuera de bastante potencia (unos 400w rms), gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tacatomon

Gera Farias dijo:


> Alguien que pueda orientarme sobre alguna web o aqui algun post que hable acerca de la potencia de las altavoces? es decir; qué factores influyen para eso, tamaño del iman, de la bobina etc, es que tengo por aqui una peavey black widow de 15" que quiero re enconar (actualmente está sólo el chasis y el iman, y en la tienda de electrónica donde venden el material para re enconarla, no me pudieron aclarar el tema, pues yo quisiera que fuera de bastante potencia (unos 400w rms), gracias de antemano.



Con el chassis de un BW de Peavey es imposible pasar de mas de 300W (Si hablamos del modelo básico original) ya que estarás limitado principalmente por el motor magnético.

La diferencia, es completamente visible, al compararlo con un motor capaz de manejar 1kW. Dale un vistazo al B&C 18TBX100.

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## nasaserna

Sip. el black widow viejo no sirve para bajos profundos por el diseño, a pesar de tener imanes y bobina grandes y de buena calidad, no permite movimientos largos del cono, aunque para medios es espectacular, ya si vamos a los ultimos modelos..... mejoraron la xmax del cono y ahí mejoró la respuesta a los bajos potentes ,

Que bueno una foto de lo que tienes, pues podría ser..
http://peavey.com/products/index.cfm/item/717/116623/15%22LoMax%26reg%3BSubwoofer


----------



## juliangp

Miren un problema particular de algunos B&C 18TBX100 http://forum.speakerplans.com/bc-tbx100-split-ceramic_topic76356_page2.html


----------



## nasaserna

Y eso fue un choque termico los mojaron calientes o que ......


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , así resultan *todos* los parlantes de MaravillasAudio


----------



## juliangp

Jajaja se desintegraría con MaravillasAudio 

Esto es lo que dicen: 



> ...but it's a fairly common occurance when speakers get warm too fast. As in imediate full power applied at startup. The interior part of the ceramic ring magnet warms up first and expands, while the outside part doesn't follow the warmup as fast, causing uneven stress in the magnet ring and a possible splitting as a result...


----------



## Gera Farias

nasaserna dijo:


> Sip. el black widow viejo no sirve para bajos profundos por el diseño, a pesar de tener imanes y bobina grandes y de buena calidad, no permite movimientos largos del cono, aunque para medios es espectacular, ya si vamos a los ultimos modelos..... mejoraron la xmax del cono y ahí mejoró la respuesta a los bajos potentes ,
> 
> Que bueno una foto de lo que tienes, pues podría ser..
> http://peavey.com/products/index.cfm/item/717/116623/15%22LoMax%26reg%3BSubwoofer



pues ésta altavoz lo saqué de un combo para bajo que sonaba muy bien, de hecho no planeo usarlo de subwoofer, sino más bien como parlante de un amplificador para bajo de monitoreo personal el cual creo que debe funcionar bien pues para eso la hicieron  y por eso solicitaba información acerca de cuales son los factores que influyen en la potencia de un altavoz. si alguien puede decirme una web o topic de aqui del foro donde venga esa info se lo agradeceré bastante


----------



## nasaserna

juliangp dijo:


> Jajaja se desintegraría con MaravillasAudio
> 
> Esto es lo que dicen:



En otras palabras, cuando son víctimas de una exagerada potencia, ponen en evidencia el mal diseño de distribución térmica, que se evidencia en lo muy bonita pero muy afilada arandela posterior del altavoz que deja mucho espacio libre sobre el imán, comparada con la robusta y uniforme de la parte 
 contraria, buen diseño para flujo de aire, refrigera bien la bobina, muy estético, pero... si vamos a los diseños antiguos estas piezas de metal son un poco mas uniformes

alguien dira y con fundamento que lo importante es el área de contacto con el imán, pero en este caso las dos arandelas no siempre estan a la misma temperatura


----------



## Tacatomon

El fenómeno que mencionan es raro que ocurra en funcionamiento normal. Pienso que tiene mas posibilidades de ocurrir en pruebas extremas de potencia y SPL, tal como lo mencionan en Speakersplans. Aún así es curioso de ver.

@Gera Farias

Para monitoreo de bajo eléctrico, el BW va soberbio. Antes que repararlo, recomendaría tratar de conseguir la canasta de remplazo Original ya que ésta es la mejor opción para dejarlo funcionando al 100% y obtener un rendimiento y calidad de sonido que solo los BW tienen y los ha marcado por años en el Audio Pro.

http://bit.ly/1ur66Za

¡Saludos!.


----------



## nasaserna

Sip. Analizando por el lado  de los materiales. debio ser sometido a un golpe repetido de mucha mas potencia de la indicada (no suficiente para quemarlo pero suficiente para calentarlo al máximo).
Todo parece indicar que fueron usados para una prueba de fatiga.

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Tacatomon. De hecho tengo 2 BW de 18  y los uso para monitoreo de bajos y guitarras. suenan soberbio. Pero no para alta potencia (ya con los 200w, en bajos profundos se ),


----------



## DOSMETROS

Estoy arreglando una exponencial de difusión callejera , algo así :







Estaba en mal estado la bobina del diafragma del driver , la que va adentro :






Cómo no tenía Kapton a mano   , la hice de aluminio de lata de gaseosa-cerveza 








El detalle es que no se toquen las puntas del aluminio (sería una espira en corto) . Luego de hecha la bobina se le filtró barniz poliuretano monocomponente (plastificado para pisos ) con un mondadientes.

Todavía no lo armé-probé , cuando tenga mas novedades subiré mas fotos y reemplazaré otras 

Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Acabo de arreglarle una colilla a un Soni Xplop de una amigo y me dió verguenza ajena que vendan eso como "parlante" de 4 vias  Hasta le escatimaron miserablemente el cobre en las colillas 

‼ que basura ‼


----------



## osk_rin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Acabo de arreglarle una colilla a un Soni Xplop de una amigo y me dió verguenza ajena que vendan eso como "parlante" de 4 vias  Hasta le escatimaron miserablemente el cobre en las colillas
> 
> ‼ que basura ‼



Exponlos con unas cuantas fotos


----------



## ivanelectr22

hola, tengo unos parlantes rango extendido, lo cuales repare hace poco, quedaron excelentes, la duda que tengo es, ¿que tratamiento se le hace al ala del cono? me refiero a conos de una pieza, originalmente vienen con un tratamiento, que por mas que averigue no he podido saber al menos que es.

¿algun consejo para mantener la "salud" de dicho cono y el ala principalmente?


otra duda que tengo, anteriormente (un par de años atras) estos parlantes a pesar de ser el mismo modelo tenian una pequeña diferencia en el sonido, al principio pense que a lo mejor habian sido reparados y esa era la causa, igual sonaban perfecto, pero se notaba una pequeña diferencia.

despues de estar abandonados en el garage de casa, hace poco consegui los repuestos, trate de conseguir lo mas acorde a lo original, al desarmarlos note que no son del todo iguales, la diferencia esta en el perno donde va la bobina, una es totalmente de hierro y la otra es como si fuese de cobre, bronce, me refiero al color y la textura.

despues de armarlos, esperar que sequen y demas, vino la mejor parte, la prueba, suenan excelente, la diferencia esta en que uno es un poco mas sensible,y tiene los graves un poco mas medioso (tiene buenos graves,pero es como si sonaran mas fuerte),el otro tiene un grave un poco mas presente,pero suena un poquito mas bajo en medios, hablando de volumen, diferencias que apenas se notan, pero que estan.


¿a que de debera esto? porque las bobinas son las mismas, los mismos conos etc, ademas como explique antes ya sonaban asi.


el parlante en cuestion es un ucoa 1050rt, 10" 50rms, supuestamente la bobina es de una potencia similar, comparandola con la anterior, el alambre es el mismo, solo que esta es de cinta de aluminio, es lo que consegui.

con respecto a los parlantes estoy muy conforme, por eso queria saber que cuidados darle, (mas alla de los basicos).
actualmente los uso con un amplificador de aprox 25 w rms por lado y suenan de maravilla, (para mi oido y lo de los que los escucharon) lo que me gusta es que con pocos watts,tienen mucho volumen, claridad, buenos graves, las voces tambien suenan muy bien, mas adelante si me animo medire los parametros.

los repuestos los consegui en la casa del parlante.

las diferencias se notan con el parlante en caja y sin caja (proximas a construir) ya que imagino las que tienen no son las indicadas.

en internet venden dos leea,no estan originales al parecer, serian para reparar, dejo foto adjunta de los mismos ¿valdria la pena comprarlos? ¿que modelo son? piden 600 por el par


eso es todo gracias


----------



## efrefr

Hola, quería pedirles que me expliquen como desarmar un parlante de 2 vías, específicamente es un Pioneer TS-A6983S (no me deja pegar links y/o fotos por ser demasiado nuevo, pido disculpas).
O bien si hay alguna forma de limpiar la basura que entró debido a que el cono de bajos no tiene guardapolvos y ya se siente rasposo al sonar.
Tengo serias dificultades en sacar el parlante de agudos, y me gustaría que alguien me dé aunque sea una pequeña pista!
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## sergiot

Creo haber visto en algunos casos que están sujetos por medio de tornillo que atraviesa el iman o pegados en el entrehierro.


----------



## efrefr

sergiot dijo:


> Creo haber visto en algunos casos que están sujetos por medio de tornillo que atraviesa el iman o pegados en el entrehierro.



Exacto!! Justo lo acabo de descubrir antes de leer tu respuesta 
Luego de quitar el tornillo hay que hacerle pequeños juegos de movimientos hasta que se despega la pieza completa. Espero no haber roto el tweet en mis anteriores intentos de sacarlo por medio de la fuerza 

Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta sergiot!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hace unos dias vi un video de un cambio de diafragma a un driver de medios , me sorprendí cuando tomaron una lija al agua seca y la pasaron por el entrehierro  , mi Dios pensé  , ¿Y ahora cómo quitará la suciedad suelta sin desmantelarlo? .

Aqui viene lo interesante , le puso un tramo de cinta de enmascarar - pintor sobre un recorte de radiografía , pero con el pegamento hacia afuera , y lo fué deslizando por el entrehierro repetidas veces cambiando la cinta  

Un MAESTRO


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo hacía lo mismo, pero con cinta de papel Bi-faz sobre la misma lija, una ves inservible, tapando la parte abrasiva.
Previo a esto Aire a presión para sacar cualquier desecho que quedara detrás del núcleo magnético. 

Si el entre-hierro se encontraba limpio lo protegía con cinta de enmascarar para que no le entrara nada raro.


----------



## ocarbone

Dosmetros y Fogonazo:
Ya que trajeron el tama de la reparacion una consulta sobre los pagamentos a utilizar en la reparacion:  para la bobina con la araña, puede ser un epoxi (tubito Gris + Balnco) pero deviera se un poco liquido?, la araña con el chasis con cemento de contacto de zapatero? , y la suspension del foam con el chasis con cola de carpintero?. En algun lugar se puede usar la gotita pero de un fabricante de mejor calidad?
Saludos, son muy didacticos en sus explicaciones.


----------



## pandacba

y porque no comprar los adhesivos adecuados???, no ser para que querras utilzar un pegamento anaeróbico, pero compra los de tipo industrial en una ferreteria industrial, como por ejemplo el Cianocrilato

Las cintas doble faz, son de muchísma utildad para un sin fin de cosas, se utilza mucho en la industria gráfica para adherir los clisses a los cilindros de impresión, y viene en una gran variedad de anchos.
Resuelven infinidad de problemas y situaciones, muy aconsejable tener en el taller


----------



## DOSMETROS

Adhesivo Sellador De Poliuretano 3m Pu 550 Negro 310 Ml $ 115 (8 Obamas)


Flexible y se agarra a cualquier cosa


----------



## ocarbone

Loctite ® mezcla instantánea Epoxy ™ 5 minutos es un adhesivo de dos partes que consta de una resina epoxi y un endurecedor. Cuando se mezclan en volúmenes iguales, la resina y el endurecedor reaccionan para producir un enlace duro, rígido, de alta resistencia, que empieza a fijar en 5 minutos y alcanza fuerza de manejo en 1 hora. La boquilla de mezcla estática ofrece una mezcla uniforme de resina y el endurecedor cada vez. Se puede utilizar como adhesivo para una amplia gama de materiales o como relleno versátil para la brecha de la vinculación, reparación y laminación de la superficie. Loctite ® mezcla instantánea Epoxy ™ 5 minutos no se encoge y es resistente al agua y los solventes más comunes. Puede ser teñido con pigmentos de tierra, cemento y arena de entonado de colores y puede ser lijada y perforado. Aqui no se consigue


----------



## Fogonazo

ocarbone dijo:


> Dosmetros y Fogonazo:
> Ya que trajeron el tama de la reparacion una consulta sobre los pagamentos a utilizar en la reparacion:  para la bobina con la araña, puede ser un epoxi (tubito Gris + Balnco) pero deviera se un poco liquido?, la araña con el chasis con cemento de contacto de zapatero? , y la suspension del foam con el chasis con cola de carpintero?. En algun lugar se puede usar la gotita pero de un fabricante de mejor calidad?
> Saludos, son muy didacticos en sus explicaciones.



El tema de los *pegamentos* lo comenté aquí:


----------



## johnny1990

Hola, acabo de adquirir un equipo Pioneer de los 90 y tengo el siguiente problema con los parlantes: Uno de ellos (el izquierdo) hace como un cartoneo/ronquido cuando reproduce frecuencias bajas, esto el derecho no lo hace. La intermitencia del sonido es similar a una persona proncunciando la letra R (rrrrrrrr) mientras suenan frecuencias bajas sostenidas. Pareciera que cuando el woofer tiembla llega cerca del fondo de su recorrido y genera esos pequeños ruidos.
Por lo que leí en internet esto estaría relacionado con el desgaste, daño o pérdida de forma de la bobina del woofer del parlante izquierdo. Tengo 3 preguntas:
1 ¿Les parece que puede ser esto?
2 Si lo es ¿Existe posibilidad de que mande a cambiar la bobina y tenga a los dos parlantes sonando nuevamente igual o las bobinas de repuesto podrian influir mucho en el sonido del parlante reparado? (Me gusta mucho el buen balance que tiene el equipo en todo su rango de frecuencias y no quisiera perderlo)
3 Si son de Ciudad de Buenos Aires ¿conocen algún lugar fiable donde puede mandar a reparar esto? 
Los parlantes en cuestion son los Pioneer S-P340V (creo que son bastante bastante estándares y están hechos en Malasia)
Gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola

Es el imán el que se a movido eso o el suspensor no da mas

Saludo


----------



## Bleny

Pero si no las abierto podría ser hasta el aislante suelto tocando contra el woffer o rozando en la salida de aire


----------



## johnny1990

Gracias SSTC y Bleny. Los abri pero nada parace visiblemente fuera de lugar. Los llevaré a revisar y les cuento qué me dicen. 
Repito la pregunta sobre la posible pérdida de calidad: ¿Si se cambia el suspensor o la bobina hay riesgo de perder el sonido orignial que tenia el parlante?
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

johnny1990 dijo:


> .
> Repito la pregunta sobre la posible pérdida de calidad: ¿Si se cambia el suspensor o la bobina hay riesgo de perder el sonido orignial que tenia el parlante?


Si, la posibilidad de cambio para mal es muy cierta


----------



## johnny1990

Gracias Dr. ¿Entonces que me recomiendan? ¿Gasto en repararlos o me voy buscando un nuevo par de cajas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Averigua cual es el problema (que te lo digan). Si solo es centrar la bobina, metele nomas. Si es cambiar la bobina, podes hacer la prueba exigiendo que la rebobinen tal como esta. Cualquier otra reparacion requiere cambiar ambos parlantes de la misma manera, pero dado que usan repuestos chinos, lo mas probable es que queden "pal pomo".


----------



## johnny1990

Gracias Dr. Zoidberg, era el tipo de respuesta que necesitaba. Lo voy a tener en cuenta y luego cuento cómo me fue.


----------



## Fogonazo

Con un poco de paciencia y *mucha precaución* se puede centrar la bobina de forma *DIY*


----------



## Don Plaquetin

No se si vas a conseguir esos parlantes vas a conseguir genéricos. Con respecto a reparar Nunca queda como nuevo. 

saludos


----------



## ocarbone

Hola todos
acbo de cambiar el foam y la araña de unos bafles Koss CM 530 Woofer de 8" + Pasivo de 8" +Tweeter Domo de seda de los años 80, centre la bobinas con tozos de radiografia, deje que se sequen los pegamentos durante varios dias, presione las bobinas y no rozan del entrehierro, el problema de uno de los Woofer a bajo volumen suena gangozo.  algun consejo.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos a todos, quisiera me sacaran de esta duda,me refiero a que en vez de alambre de cobre,usar alambre de aluminio para bobinar,seria este mejor que el de cobre?


----------



## Fogonazo

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos a todos, quisiera me sacaran de esta duda,me refiero a que en vez de alambre de cobre,usar alambre de aluminio para bobinar,*seria este mejor que el de cobre?*



Si es para un woofer: *No* creo, el aluminio es mas resistivo que el cobre y como se trabaja con resistencias bajas habría muchas pérdidas.

Si es para un tweeter la cosa cambia, ya que lo que se pierde en resistencia se gana con lo liviano.

En muchos parlantes se emplea alambre plano (cinta) de cobre que permite aprovechar mejor el largo disponible para la bobina.


----------



## DOSMETROS

ocarbone dijo:


> Hola todos
> acabo de cambiar el foam y la araña de unos bafles Koss CM 530 Woofer de 8" + Pasivo de 8" + Tweeter Domo de seda de los años 80, centre la bobinas con tozos de radiografia, deje que se sequen los pegamentos durante varios dias, presione las bobinas y no rozan del entrehierro, el problema de uno de los Woofer a bajo volumen suena gangozo. algun consejo.
> Desde ya muchas gracias


 
Podría ser la araña mal pegada , que te haya quedado la bobina muy alta o muy baja , o el hilo de la bobina mal soldado a las colillas o las colillas cortadas . . . 

Me llama la atención que solo a bajo volumen . . .  probá de intercambiar los canales a ver si no es el amplificador . . .


----------



## ocarbone

Dosmetros gracias por su respuesta, cambie de canal y sigue igual, la colacion de la bobina con la araña la deje tal como estaba antes, desarme el foam. Voy a comprar Foam y araña nuevos la semana que viene, verificare la soldadura. en alto volumen el sonido tapa el lo gangoso


----------



## sergio rossi

Muy buenos dias, esta semana me toco desarmar unos viejos bafles sansui, que son de mi viejo, modelo spx8900, tendran mas o menos unos 35 años. Los mismos habian perdido agudos, y se quemaron 2 en uno y 1 en el otro de los tweeter que tienen ademas de la bocina. En verdad internamente no tienen gran cosa, el woofer no tiene ningun divisor, el medio y la bocina si, pero de primer orden y los tres tweeter tambien un solo capacitor y un sistema de padeo de -3 y -3 db manual, estos tres tweeter estan conectados en serie entre si. El bafle comercialmente era de 180w rms. aunque el parlante de 18'' tiene marcado solamente 70w (evidentemente todo el conjunto de parlantes es el que soporta los 180). a pesar de la vejez estan en perfectas condiciones dado a que siempre pertenecieron al mismo dueño, bueno les dejo algunas fotitos de los mismos.
los tweeter se los mande a reparar a roberto (si el de leea) que con buena voluntad esta tratando de conseguir alguna menbranita que calce en esa medida. veremos como quedan. 
cuando esten terminados subo las fotos finales.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si es para un woofer: *No* creo, el aluminio es mas resistivo que el cobre y como se trabaja con resistencias bajas habría muchas pérdidas.
> 
> Si es para un tweeter la cosa cambia, ya que lo que se pierde en resistencia se gana con lo liviano.
> 
> En muchos parlantes se emplea alambre plano (cinta) de cobre que permite aprovechar mejor el largo disponible para la bobina.



Gracias fogonazo por la respuesta,estaba un poco desaparecido del foro por la mala señal de internet que existe actualmente en mi pueblo. Hace unos días,estuve en evento de DJ y me encontré con un amigo que me comento que el alambre usado para los parlantes,no es 100% cobre,sino una aleación de cobre y aluminio y por eso pregunte si era mejor el aluminio que el cobre para estos casos,nuevamente gracias por despejar las dudas..


----------



## Cubano

Hola amigos, me gustaría saber como despegar el cono de las bocinas sin dañar el papel ni la araña el mismo está pegado con resina epoxica, muy resistente, parece plástico, necesito esto para luego porder enrrollar un cono nuevo, si alguno de los compañeros tiene alguna técnica para esto, por favor necesito de su ayuda.

gracia de antemano.


----------



## shevchenko

Si al cono lo vas a cambiar podrías cortar el cartón y sacar el excedente usando algún solvente, 
Se me ocurre tiner o el quitaesmalte para uñas aplicando en pequeñas cantidades he ir sacando de a poco...al menos que la base de la bobina sea de cartón....  yo tengo que arreglar un woofer de 8ohms 70w  voy leyendo apenas unas páginas. ... seguro que alguien tira mejored ideas o técnica!

Saludos!


----------



## necomas

Hola estos transductores son (creo) subwoofer EV DL18MT pertenecian al sistema de sonido del cine donde hacemos radio y los pensaban en tirar, no se me dio cosa. Se podran reparar? mirando detenidamente veo que ya fue reparada la bobina dado que en el cono se ven los cortes de los cables. Subo unas fotos para que opinen. Desde ya gracias


----------



## nasaserna

Te conseguiste unos de los mejores, esa bobina de cobre plano y el pegante no presente en los bordes de la suspensión triple, dice que si fue reparado se usaron componentes originales.
Seria bueno hacerlos bobinar por alguien que  sepa bien del tema, se reparan y quedan muy bien.
de hecho este modelo es costoso.


----------



## necomas

no se quien los reparo ni con que, pero es cierto, la bobina tiene cable de cobre plano, pero está cocinada mal. si voy a ver, pasa que donde vivo no hay muchos reparadores de parlantes.


----------



## albert riba gil

Hola hace ya muchisimo tiempo q*u*e no entraba en este foro (Mea Culpa) el caso es que tengo unos 6x9 de la casa infinity que estan echos polvo y no se si vale la pena intentar repararlos o los tiro directamente. Hacia mucho tiempo que los tenia parados y no recordaba porque. Al cojerlos lo primero q*u*e he echo a sido medir la resistencia con el tester. El primero no daba conductividad y el segundo marcaba 2 ohms cuando en teoria son de impedancia 4 ohms y 100W Rms. 
Me he dispuesto a abrir el primero de los 2 (el q*u*e no daba continuidad) y me he encontrado con esto. Vale la pena intentar repararlos? Sabeis donde puedo encontrar recambio para este tipo de altavoz? O cojo y los tiro directamente?


Gracias por todo


----------



## Cubano

Hola, necesito de la colaboracion de los compañeros, es que necfesito saber como elegir el calibre adecuado para enrrollar el bobinado de bocinas, no se si hay alguna formula como en los transformadores

gracias


----------



## albert riba gil

Cubano dijo:


> Hola, necesito de la colaboracion de los compañeros, es que necfesito saber como elegir el calibre adecuado para enrrollar el bobinado de bocinas, no se si hay alguna formula como en los transformadores
> gracias


 
Perdona mi ignorancia ya q*u*e s*o*y novato en esto pero segun mi criterio lo q*u*e se tiene q*u*e hacer es lo siguiente:

Saber los Wrms que quieres que tengan y la impedancia que quieres.

Con estos datos buscar el amperaje que pasaria por la bobina del parlante. Una vez sabiendo eso buscar un calibre q*u*e aguante un poco mas q*u*e la intensidad que va a pasar a traves de ellos. 

No soy demasiado bueno dando explicaciones pero yo lo haria asi.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Cubano dijo:


> Hola, necesito de la colaboracion de los compañeros, es que necfesito saber como elegir el calibre adecuado para enrrollar el bobinado de bocinas, no se si hay alguna formula como en los transformadores
> 
> gracias



verás. No es igual que la de los transformadores. Lo mejor que podes hacer es contar la vuelta de la bobinas anterior o la longitud de el alambre de cobre y realizar una replica de la bobinas anterior y en tanto al calibre, sí no tienes un medidor de calibre llevar a una tontería y que lo midan y una vez obtenido cuanto mm es ir a una casa de venta de cobre y pedir la misma. No recomiendo experimentar 

saludos


----------



## Cubano

Hola, hace 6 meses no sabía nada de bobinados de bocinas, ahora gracias al foro y a los compañeros del mismo empreendí un largo camino hacia este fascinante mundo del cual ahora saco probecho pues me estoy dedicando a la reparacion de trasductores, a los amigos que respondieron mi pregunta hace 6 meses, gracias


----------



## Eduarj77

Amigos recientemente estoy entrando al mundo de las reparaciones...Fabricar la bobina no se me dificulta lo que si es saber los nombres de los mejores pegamentos, para cada parte del parlante..en especial la que adhiere la bobina...he leido los nombres que han escrito aca y he preguntado en algunas ferreterias y dicen no tenerlo o simplemente no conocerlo si pudieran ayudarme con algunos nombres mas generico y a base de que estan hechos los pegamentos que ustedes les da mayores resultados me seria de muchisima ayuda


----------



## plarenas

Eduarj77 dijo:


> Amigos recientemente estoy entrando al mundo de las reparaciones...Fabricar la bobina no se me dificulta lo que si es saber los nombres de los mejores pegamentos, para cada parte del parlante..en especial la que adhiere la bobina...he leido los nombres que han escrito aca y he preguntado en algunas ferreterias y dicen no tenerlo o simplemente no conocerlo si pudieran ayudarme con algunos nombres mas generico y a base de que estan hechos los pegamentos que ustedes les da mayores resultados me seria de muchisima ayuda



son todos pegamentos epoxicos de esos que se combinan ademas puedes usar disolvente epoxico para retardar el secado esto se usa en algunas partes como en el montaje del cono o la membrana que necesitas tiempo para centrarlos.
para retirar el pegamento cuando cambias el cono viejo usas tolueno o solvente epoxico


----------



## kingjulio

Dano dijo:


> Altavoz: Básicamente es un transductor que convierte energía eléctrica en energía mecánica que luego es transferida al aire produciendo presión.
> 
> 
> Partes por las que se compone un altavoz:
> 
> *Suspensión*: Está ubica al borde del cono y tiene como función mantener el cono centrado y evitar el escape de presión de la caja, el material con que está construida puede ser tela o goma, en cualquiera de los dos casos, el compuesto es flexible y permite estirarse sin sufrir fatiga, obviamente tiene un límite, cuando la suspensión se rompe se rompe se le denomina "desconar".
> 
> *Bobina*: La forma de la misma es circular (con gran precisión) Por ella circula la corriente proveniente del amplificador, como la corriente que el amplificador entrega es alterna el campo magnético generado por el solenoide también es variable.
> Al encontrarse el campo magnético variable de la bobina y el campo del imán permanente se produce una repulsión y atracción; como ésta está conectada al cono, la fuerza es transferida al mismo produciendo que el cono se mueva.
> Si la bobina arrastra produce distorsión muy desagradable, el que la bobina arrastre puede haber sido producido por 3 factores.
> 
> 1- Sobrepotencia en la bobina: Al hacer pasar por la bobina más potencia de la que admite, ésta aumenta su temperatura hasta cortarse, pero a veces la sobre temperatura puede deformar la perfecta forma circular del solenoide produciendo arrastre contra el entrehierro (distorsión)
> 
> 2- Golpe en la canasta: Si la canasta es golpeada, ésta puede descentrar al  iman con el entrehierro haciendo que la bobina genera fricción contra el mismo
> 
> 3- Mal armado: Esto puede suceder si la persona que realiza la reparación no tiene experiencia, si cuando el altavoz se arma no es bien centrado éste arrastrará contra el entrehierro.
> 
> *Centrador o suspensión interna o "Spider" o araña *(muchas formas de llamar a una misma "cosa"  ): Casi todos por no decir todos los altavoces que han llegado a mis manos poseen una araña de de tela plástica o goma, la foma que tiene es corrugada para permitir estirarse. La función básica es litar el movimiento del cono para que no salga del entrehierro y a su vez mantener centrada la base del cono con la bobina para que no "arrastre", éste problema además de ser desagrabable puede producir que la bobina se corte (se abra) y quede con una impedancia infinita.
> 
> *Imán*: Es una parte vital del parlante, éste define gran parte de la sensibilidad del altavoz (la otra parte está definida por las suspensiones), ésta parte la explicaré más adelante
> El material del imán por lo general es de cerámica magnética con forma anular (aunque hay otros materiales que más adelante explicaré).
> EL flujo magnético (B) generado por estos imanes es bastante alto, éste flujo es conducido por el entrehierro para que esté concentrado en un lugar en específico (cerca de la bobina).
> 
> *Entrehierro*: Es el encargado de conducir el flujo magnético y concentrarlo en un punto exacto, el material con que está construido es hierro "dulce"
> 
> *Diafragma*: Es el encargado de transferir el movimiento de la bobina "al aire". Actualmente se fabrica de casi todos los materiales pero preferentemente se usa el papel por su bajo peso con respecto a su resistencia e eficiencia, en conos de alta fidelidad se usan conos más rígidos como plástico o metal.
> Mientras más grande sea el cono más volumen de aire podrá desplazar obteniendo frecuencias más bajas, por el contrario si el cono es pequeño podrá emitir frecuecias medias agudas.
> 
> Este artículo va a contar de por lo menos 2 partes, ésta es una de ellas, es la introducción al mundo de los altavoces.
> Pronto vendrá la parte de reparación, tengan paciencia.
> 
> *La copia de este artículo está completamente prohibido si no tiene consentimiento del autor, en este caso "yo"*
> 
> *Escrito por Dano para www.forosdeelectronica.com*


muy buen articulo.hay algo que no entiendo.como es posible que todos los parlantes estan construidos con una carcaza,un iman,una bobina y un cono y suenan todos diferentes.
escuchar un parlante sony y despues escuchar un jbl o klipsh y cambia el sonido considereablemente a favor de estas ultimas marcas.
que los diferencia si todos tienen los mismos componentes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes
Entendiendo los parámetros Thiele-Small en los altavoces


----------



## jorger

kingjulio dijo:


> muy buen articulo.hay algo que no entiendo.como es posible que todos los parlantes estan construidos con una carcaza,un iman,una bobina y un cono y suenan todos diferentes.
> escuchar un parlante sony y despues escuchar un jbl o klipsh y cambia el sonido considereablemente a favor de estas ultimas marcas.
> que los diferencia si todos tienen los mismos componentes.


De la misma manera que un motor DC tiene siempre los mismos elementos y son todos distintos en prestaciones. Y en un altavoz es todo muchísimo más complejo que eso. No me puedo creer que se hagan éste tipo de cuestiones.


----------



## DOSMETROS

kingjulio dijo:


> muy buen articulo.hay algo que no entiendo.como es posible que todos los parlantes estan construidos con una carcaza,un iman,una bobina y un cono y suenan todos diferentes.


 
Los seres humanos tenemos dos brazos , dos piernas , cuerpo y cabeza y son todos mas o menos distintos ¿No?


----------



## cancerverus266

No se si ya hice esta pregunta antes pero ahí va.
mi duda es esta,voy a reparar un par de woofers de 12plg que me vendieron (por no decir me regalaron ya que me los dejaron en $50 pesos mexicanos),anteriormente con la ayuda del foro repare un bafle que pertenece a la escuela donde trabaja mi esposa,en fin estos woofers los reparare por completo (la canasta estaba vacía)ya me chute el post pero cual seria la medida en ohms que debe tener las bobinas de 4,6 y 8 ohms (me explico mas adelante).
lo pregunto por que viendo el post de calculo de parámetros de las bocinas mediante el programa ARTA se obtiene,la curva de impedancia pero según entendí esta se ve afectada si la resistencia es mayor o menor en la bobina , me habían comentado que debe ser 20% menos el valor en dc para que en esa curva quede el valor esperado de 4,6 u 8 ohms según se requiera (valor en la parte mas baja de la curva después del pico de resonancia correcto?).la respuesta saldría haciendo el experimento pero la nación esta corta de fondos para estas cuestiones  por eso pregunto,y aparte observe que bobinas de un ejemplo 8 ohms tiene diferente ancho de bobinado siendo el mismo diametro (la que se ve mejor construida tiene menos cable bobinado)por eso la pregunta.
creo que  aventé mucha letra para una consulta sencilla 
gracias por su tiempo seguimos leyéndonos


----------



## ocarbone

Estimados, alguien podria indicarme como separar lo que quedo adherido del cono y la araña a la Bobina.  es de un EVm 15L de los 70/80. Creo que es resina que se aplicaba en caliente.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Chucky2012

ocarbone dijo:


> Estimados, alguien podria indicarme como separar lo que quedo adherido del cono y la araña a la Bobina. es de un EVm 15L de los 70/80. Creo que es resina que se aplicaba en caliente.
> Desde ya muchas gracias


Buenas tardes Oscar, para tratar de despegar la bobina, de lo que pudo haber quedado de pegamento y cono, lo podés intentar pintarlo con Thinner o Solvente y con mucho cuidado ir limpiando el pegamento Epoxi. Tendrías que evaluar en que estado está la bobina, antes de ponerte con ese trabajo, dado que a lo mejor es conveniente reeemplazarla. Saludos


----------



## ocarbone

Hola Eduardo, probe con thinner y no lo disuelve, corte la araña despacio con un cuter y me fue bien, hice lo mismo con el cono, lo removi, pero me quedo la resina de unos 2mm de espesor, adherido a la bobina, lo que me quedo de cono lo elimine con lija, muy despacio.  Medi la bobina y me da 6 Ohms, y tiene continuidad, la bobinas actuales son diferentes, y como tengo otro EVM 15L que funciona, y es de la misma epoca.  Pienso en pegarle el cono encima de la resina que esta firme.  No pienso utilizar el parlante con mucha potencia.
Saludos


----------



## Chucky2012

Hola Oscar, las Bobinas de EV, de cinta de Aluminio, las fabricaba Elizondo en Quilmes. lamentablemente, falleció. Las bobinas que hacía esta persona eran de excelente manufactura. La gente de EEUU de EV vino a ver el Proceso a Argentina. Si querés escribime en privado y te cuento. El Importador de EV en Argentina era Sonilink, los mismos que comercializaban la Excelente Potencia Espectrun (diseñada por un Amigo ExHolimar). Abrazo


----------



## ricren

Hola, alguien sabe que producto se usa (usaba?) para aplicar en las suspensiones de papel o tela de los woofers? Es como una goma pegajosa que no seca. 
Gracias por cualquier info, necesito reaplicar este producto a unos parlantes viejos.


----------



## Fogonazo

ricren dijo:


> Hola, alguien sabe que producto se usa (usaba?) para aplicar en las suspensiones de papel o tela de los woofers? Es como una goma pegajosa que no seca.
> Gracias por cualquier info, necesito reaplicar este producto a unos parlantes viejos.


En alguna parte del tema fue comentado, lee todo el tema.


----------



## ricren

Fogonazo dijo:


> En alguna parte del tema fue comentado, lee todo el tema.



18 paginas leidas y no hay mencion a dicho producto. Lastima que el post no quedo como uno individual, donde tendria mayor exposicion y por lo tanto mayor chance de una respuesta. Aca en una tira de 300 mensajes...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Al estar último de los 355 del hilo queda arriba igual que un tema nuevo.

No tendría sentido un tema para conos , otro para suspensiones , otro para bobinas , otro para arañas , otro para adhesivos , otro para . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## ocarbone

Estimados:
Cerro Xonox en Avellaneda, etoy buscando comprar Bobina 2.59mm de diametro y 2 cm altura 4 o 8 Ohms. par parlantes de medios.  Audio Sudamericana  no vende por menor. Alguien sobe algun proveedor.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo voy al "Santiagueño":

Audio Par S.R.L. - Bafle - Bocina - Power - Púas - reenconado y venta de repuestos
Boulogne Sur Mer 467 y Corrientes , C1213AAE  , Buenos Aires (011) 4865 - 5720



Te dejo los que tengo :

Laboratorio Montiel
+541146877296
Severo García Grande de Zequeira 7109, C1440 CABA
Altura J Bautista Alberdi 7000


Electronica Kinser
(011) 4756-0551 / 4762-6451
Vélez Sársfield 5270, Munro, Buenos Aires
A 7 cuadras de Munro Belgrano Norte


Camilleri
Tel: (011) 4643 2135
José L. Suárez 751 (1408) Capital Federal
Liniers


Angel Colussi e Hijos
Teléfono:011 4605-1696
GRAL. JOAQUIN DE MADARIAGA 6941


----------



## cancerverus266

No se si le sirva a alguien, pero para rescatar unas bobinas lije con el dremel la resina hasta casi llegar a la bobina, después la capa delgada que quedo con cuidado la bote con un cutter y listo no se deformo al menos en lo que se veía, eso si eran  de plástico café las bobinas.
Al final tuve que quitar media vuelta de cable de la bobina, para reponer las terminales.


----------



## ocarbone

Hola Estimados; en Laboratorios Montiel, proveido direccion por Dosmetros. compre bobina para Tweter Foster, No tengo un metodo para centralizar y pegar bobina al domo.  Podrian darme alguna sugerencia
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponés un centrador de Mylar entre la bobina y el núcleo, poquito mas bajo que la bobina para que no después no se pegue y probás el diafragma hasta que todo esté bien , le ponés Poxipol transparente en el borde de la bobina y volvés a poner el diafragma . . . al otro día desarmás con sumo cuidado , retirás centrador , y listo para armar.


----------



## Chucky2012

ocarbone dijo:


> Hola Estimados; en Laboratorios Montiel, proveido direccion por Dosmetros. compre bobina para Tweter Foster, No tengo un metodo para centralizar y pegar bobina al domo.  Podrian darme alguna sugerencia
> desde ya muchas gracias


Hola Carlos, que tweeter son los Negros Fht6 o los Plateados 16n17? Eran diferentes, para centrar la bobina no era fácil.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 9, 2020

B


ricren dijo:


> Hola, alguien sabe que producto se usa (usaba?) para aplicar en las suspensiones de papel o tela de los woofers? Es como una goma pegajosa que no seca.
> Gracias por cualquier info, necesito reaplicar este producto a unos parlantes viejos.


Estimado, para la impregnar las alas, sobre todo las de cono de celulosa de rango extendido para que no se quiebren, se utilizan distintas resinas.
Algunas con base acuosa y otras no. En Parlantes fabricados en Argentina se utilizaron productos de Origen Importado EEUU y Alemania. También Carlos Camilieri, en Argentina, fabrica resinas para Conos y Alas. en otro comentario están publicados sus datos. Saludos


----------



## ocarbone

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponés un centrador de Mylar entre la bobina y el núcleo, poquito mas bajo que la bobina para que no después no se pegue y probás el diafragma hasta que todo esté bien , le ponés Poxipol transparente en el borde de la bobina y volvés a poner el diafragma . . . al otro día desarmás con sumo cuidado , retirás centrador , y listo para armar.


Como siempre Gracias,
el proceso es parecido a parlanttes mas grandes. fijar la bobina con centrador y pegar el domo, pero una cosa es con bobinas de 1" y uno o dos cm profundidad, esta es de 16 mm. y 5mm profundidad (mirame y no me toques...). 
Este proceso lo hice con Medios de 4" y Otros de 6,5" en total 8. Uno solo raspa la bobina, tango que volverlo a hacer
Saludos


----------



## DonGato64

ricren dijo:


> Hola, alguien sabe que producto se usa (usaba?) para aplicar en las suspensiones de papel o tela de los woofers? Es como una goma pegajosa que no seca.
> Gracias por cualquier info, necesito reaplicar este producto a unos parlantes viejos.


Ese producto lo llaman "plastificante" y lo venden en comercios que se dedican a la venta de repuestos de parlantes, se puede aplicar con pincel.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 15, 2021



ocarbone dijo:


> Estimados:
> Cerro Xonox en Avellaneda, etoy buscando comprar Bobina 2.59mm de diametro y 2 cm altura 4 o 8 Ohms. par parlantes de medios.  Audio Sudamericana  no vende por menor. Alguien sobe algun proveedor.
> Gracias


La gente que era Xonox Argentina, ahora está en Bernal, no tienen local al público, te podés comunicar vía Whatsapp al 11-4097-9119


----------



## fabioosorio

Buen día.
Estoy revisando uno de mis parlantes que uso en los graves, es un Selenium "WOOFER 15PW6-SLF"  rango extendido 60-4000Hz 8ohm.
El tema es que solo en notas más graves del bajo hace "brr" (desconozco el término técnico).
La distorsión surgió después de meses de no usarlo. Se utiliza en paralelo con otro igual en un amplificador mono de 500W a 2ohm, nunca fue exigido (máster del amplificador a 2/3 de recorrido del potenciómetro), el otro parlante conectado al mismo Jack no produce dicha distorsión. Visualmente no presenta desprendimientos en el cono ni suspensiones, no raspa presionando ni hacia el fondo ni hacia el frente.

Haciendo mediciones, las correas no indican variaciones al moverlas con la mano.

Ahora la pregunta, es normal que varíe la impedancia al presionar el cono? Solo tocar el cono ya produce variación.



Impedancia al comenzar a presionar


Impedancia a solo contacto


A mayor presión



En reposo


A máxima presión la impedancia llega a más de 50ohm positivo o negativo aleatoriamente.

...Ojo, todo esto según mi tester...

De todos modos la idea es cambiar las riendas a ver si desaparece la distorsión. Creo que hay que sacar el domo, voy a mirar bien si se puede soldar desde atrás del cono.

Alguna idea antes de tocar?

Gracias.

ültima edición (creo). Los parlantes tienen unos 8 años y se usan cinco veces al año más o menos.
El amplificador tiene circuito de protección en los jacks de salida.


----------



## unmonje

Tal vez el amortiguador trasero (fuelle) que sostiene el cono, tenga algún defecto, que en algunas frecuencias resuene...Magia no es seguro.
Tambien lo hace fuera del baffle ¿si ?


----------



## fabioosorio

No lo probé fuera del bafle, pero no "parece" ser vibración del bafle, lo escucho en el parlante, pero voy a ver eso. Las vibraciones en los bafles que habían eran de las rejillas y las resolví.
Al amortiguador trasero lo inspeccioné tanto visual como presionando con los dedos y "está" bien pegado.


----------



## unmonje

fabioosorio dijo:


> No lo probé fuera del bafle, pero no "parece" ser vibración del bafle, lo escucho en el parlante, pero voy a ver eso. Las vibraciones en los bafles que habían eran de las rejillas y las resolví.
> Al amortiguador trasero lo inspeccioné tanto visual como presionando con los dedos y "está" bien pegado.



Se suelen rajar en los plieges no es fácil notarlo. Quitelo del bafle y observelo mientras amortiguael ruido deberia venir de ahí


----------



## fabioosorio

Bien, lo tengo fuera del bafle, estos días estaré donde el parlante y veré. Gracias.


----------



## fabioosorio

unmonje dijo:


> Tal vez el amortiguador trasero (fuelle) que sostiene el cono, tenga algún defecto, que en algunas frecuencias resuene...Magia no es seguro.
> Tambien lo hace fuera del baffle ¿si ?


Buen día, probamos el parlante fuera del baile, y sí, es el parlante. Evidencia el ronquido con la cuarta cuerda del bajo, en notas agudas es imperceptible, sólo cuando empuja más fuerte. Toqué el fuelle trasero y lo observé, y no se aprecia rotura alguna ni vibración anormal (hasta donde llega el dedo y en la cara visible).
He visto también a la altura de las riendas dos pares de perforaciones en el cono, pero están equidistantes los pares durante la circunferencia del cono a la altura de la unión de las riendas con los devanados de la bobina.
Consulto, hay forma de subir audio al foro?No puedo achicar la imagen, disculpen


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si, lo zipeas y lo subes como archivo adjunto , o lo subes a Youtube y pegas el link


----------



## unmonje

fabioosorio dijo:


> Buen día, probamos el parlante fuera del baile, y sí, es el parlante. Evidencia el ronquido con la cuarta cuerda del bajo, en notas agudas es imperceptible, sólo cuando empuja más fuerte. Toqué el fuelle trasero y lo observé, y no se aprecia rotura alguna ni vibración anormal (hasta donde llega el dedo y en la cara visible).
> He visto también a la altura de las riendas dos pares de perforaciones en el cono, pero están equidistantes los pares durante la circunferencia del cono a la altura de la unión de las riendas con los devanados de la bobina.
> Consulto, hay forma de subir audio al foro?Ver el archivo adjunto 280831No puedo achicar la imagen, disculpen


Esos orificios son por donde se pasa el cable, de  un lado al otro de la bocina, cuando se los fabrica.
A menudo la falla suele estar en esos orificios.


----------



## DJ T3

fabioosorio dijo:


> No puedo achicar la imagen, disculpen


Mira aquí; [Tutorial] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)


----------



## fabioosorio

unmonje dijo:


> Esos orificios son por donde se pasa el cable, de  un lado al otro de la bocina, cuando se los fabrica.
> A menudo la falla suele estar en esos orificios.


Pero tenían que hacer seis agujeros? Si con dos es suficiente.
No, en un principio pensé que se podía haber apolillado el cono, pero las polillas no son tan prolijas.


----------



## unmonje

fabioosorio dijo:


> Pero tenían que hacer seis agujeros? Si con dos es suficiente.
> No, en un principio pensé que se podía haber apolillado el cono, pero las polillas no son tan prolijas.


La foto muestra solo 2 orificios, nunca vi 6   orificios.
La gente habla cosas y uno se imagina otras. Alquien me dijo que esto era un capacímetro y yo no sabía que decirle
Me tapó la boca


----------



## fabioosorio

2

4

6 agujeros


----------



## DOSMETROS

En algunos parlantes coaxiales se usan esos agujeros para las colillas de medios y tweeters. (Y)


----------



## DJ T3

fabioosorio dijo:


> 6 agujeros


Aeroventilas...


----------



## walter leonardo

Hola, alguien sabe cómo reparar la suspensión de los parlantes de sonidos medios de 4 pulgadas mas o menos ?
La suspensión es pequeña, no es como la de los parlantes de sonidos graves con la cual se puede reemplazar la suspensión con foam o goma eba de forma casera.
Estas suspensiones son de cartón y pequeñas.
Que material puedo usar?


----------



## DJ T3

El material que venden para esa pulgada de parlantes, se compran hechas


----------



## ocarbone

Repare Cono con Foam,


----------



## fabioosorio

En tu tubo muestra como moldear la goma Eva para borde de cono. Yo calenté los moldes con la pava mientras tomaba mate, decía calentar y apoyar un peso sobre el molde... y anduvo... hasta ahora uso los parlantes así reparados.


----------



## unmonje

walter leonardo dijo:


> Hola, alguien sabe cómo reparar la suspensión de los parlantes de sonidos medios de 4 pulgadas mas o menos ?
> La suspensión es pequeña, no es como la de los parlantes de sonidos graves con la cual se puede reemplazar la suspensión con foam o goma eba de forma casera.
> Estas suspensiones son de cartón y pequeñas.
> Que material puedo usar?


Si lo que se ha roto es la espuma perimetral, es mas fácil  y no hace falta desmagnetizador, consiguiendo la espuma en una casa de repuesto en ciudades centrales de su pais.
Aunque pueda no parecer, una bocina de audio es ALTA tecnologia. O sea que , no es para estar arreglandolo en casa....pero...

Suponiendo que uno consiguiéra el repuesto exacto del amortiguador para ese parlante, me refiero al fuelle inferior, no al de la campana perimetral,  la posibilidad práctica correcta de arreglar BIEN un parlante, sin tener el* desmagnetizador* es prácticamente CERO. (precio promedio, entre 10 mil y 40 mil dólares segun origen y antiguedad)

La otra opción obliga a quitar el iman sin romperlo, cambiar la pieza y volver a armarlo- Pero,  por este camino, se agrega el problema de la alineación que es muy muy delicada. En suma resulta mas barato SIEMPRE, comprar uno nuevo sobre todo, si se vive en algun lugar aislado de las grandes ciudades que proveen insumos técnicos. Lo lamento.
Las demas opciones son para salir del paso y lejos de la alta fidelidad de audio que se suele pretender.
Si usted se conforma con poder escuchar la radio, aunque haga ruidos extraños, pues...buena suerte.


----------

